# Spartan Ultra firmware update 1.9.36



## Egika

...comes with a new summary screen:


----------



## jhonzatko

Is already out? Or it's from beta version?


----------



## Egika

Most likely the release version.
You can download it from here and test yourself:
https://d1c229iib3zm7m.cloudfront.net/Amsterdam-fw_1.9.36.2550-A.zip


----------



## jhonzatko

Thanks! But no idea how to put it the watch ...


----------



## mstanciu

Have you seen other changes? Targets for distance, heart rate?


----------



## Egika

jhonzatko said:


> Thanks! But no idea how to put it the watch ...


Sure. Just drag the file over the little wheel symbol in the top right corner of Suuntolink.


----------



## BobMiles

Flashing right now... Usually suunto gives their release via zip one day before it goes live so they can still react if testers report problems. 

So far I found:
*do not disturb mode wen long pressing screen 
*planned moves on top when starting training 
*moves are synced from movescount to watch, giving full summary 


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

What other changes have you seen?
Could you post?


----------



## zvojan

no graphs in logbook enymore


----------



## gousias

Interface in general? Central screen info? Watch faces with more info? Notifications?


----------



## jukkaforss

Now the last 30 days trainings are retained in training screen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jukkaforss

When you long press clock screen, there is a new option do not disturb. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jukkaforss

Egika said:


> ...comes with a new summary screen:


Where can you find that screen ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

I don't have that hourly overview screen either. The graphs in logbook probably are not shown for moves which are synced from movescount...

Edit: just got the new summary screen as notification!









Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iridium7777

which file? there are 4 in that zip.


----------



## jukkaforss

iridium7777 said:


> which file? there are 4 in that zip.


Just the whole zip file.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## user_none

Woohoo, it's like Christmas! I'm at work, with my SSU, and no loading cable. Grr. Oh well, I'll be rushing home to get this loaded tonight and give it a spin.


----------



## Egika

user_none said:


> Woohoo, it's like Christmas! I'm at work, with my SSU, and no loading cable. Grr. Oh well, I'll be rushing home to get this loaded tonight and give it a spin.


Don't get too excited about this one. There aren't too many visible new functions.
I for myself would just be happy, if the functions already there worked as designed (no reboots, proper altitude recording etc...)


----------



## gousias

Egika said:


> Don't get too excited about this one. There aren't too many visible new functions.
> I for myself would just be happy, if the functions already there worked as designed (no reboots, proper altitude recording etc...)


Is it so damn difficult to finally develop those missing things? No need to answer, it has been discussed many times! Maybe I wanted to have SUUNTO check it!


----------



## Egika

zvojan said:


> no graphs in logbook enymore


Is this now missing for any log or just the ones synced back after the firmware update??


----------



## BobMiles

Egika said:


> Is this now missing for any log or just the ones synced back after the firmware update??


Just the ones synced back. The new ones have graphs and became a bit more readable.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sb029111

Egika said:


> Sure. Just drag the file over the little wheel symbol in the top right corner of Suuntolink.


I tried it on a MacBook pro, and all I get is "The update has been interupted, please disconnect the watch", or something like that. Oh well, I guess I'll wait for the "official" release, doesn't sound like it's anything profound anyway.


----------



## doowadiddy

sb029111 said:


> I tried it on a MacBook pro, and all I get is "The update has been interupted, please disconnect the watch", or something like that. Oh well, I guess I'll wait for the "official" release, doesn't sound like it's anything profound anyway.


You have to drop the zip file on the gear. I done mine on a MacBook Pro, it unzips and throws the zip file in the trash automagically, you have to take the zip file out of the trash and drop that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sb029111

doowadiddy said:


> You have to drop the zip file on the gear. I done mine on a MacBook Pro, it unzips and throws the zip file in the trash automagically, you have to take the zip file out of the trash and drop that
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, I see a bunch of "Amsterdam" files in the trash now. I did it the hard way, fired up the windoze partition, and used Internet Exploder to download the zip file to the desktop. It's updating now..


----------



## jhonzatko

I'm going to sell my SSU. Can't believe that after 2 months of development, they deliver something like this ...


----------



## BobMiles

jhonzatko said:


> I'm going to sell my SSU. Can't believe that after 2 months of development, they deliver something like this ...


I can understand that. It seems to be the official update as almost all of the features mentioned are in the update. Except for find back navigation. I see a navigate to start point option, but no real track back using other moves...

And the new activity summary is not accessible. It just shows as notification, the vanishes. It's just always this "come on who does things like that" moment when they bring features and then ruin it by doing it only half way.

I like the watch but I'll have to do away with my expectations.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

BobMiles said:


> I can understand that. It seems to be the official update as almost all of the features mentioned are in the update. Except for find back navigation. I see a navigate to start point option, but no real track back using other moves...


How about this one:


----------



## Egika

The file for the Spartan Sport Wrist Heart Rate is now also online:
https://d1c229iib3zm7m.cloudfront.net/Cairo-fw_1.9.36.2546-A.zip


----------



## zvojan

Changes for New FW: 

Start planned Moves on your Spartan
Find back navigation
Notifications for daily activity targets (steps and calories)
Triathlon mode customization
Do not disturb mode
30-day activity sync after software update
Enhancements to watch-app connectivity (pairing and sync improvements)
Additional bug fixes and performance improvements


----------



## cerzet

Yes, now also available in Suuntolink!


----------



## IronP

Can't wait to try....and since I have two ssu, one i will update and the other not....just in case.


----------



## IronP

I wonder if there is any improvement about the battery consumption...


----------



## romiWS

How do i get to this new activity notification screen???


----------



## jukkaforss

When you complete your daily targets. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## romiWS

jukkaforss said:


> When you complete your daily targets.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


oh ok Thank you!


----------



## ModestGP

Egika said:


> ...comes with a new summary screen:


Where's this screen???


----------



## Egika

Has just been answered right above your post: 
Comes up automatically when you reach your target


----------



## ModestGP

Egika said:


> Has just been answered right above your post:
> Comes up automatically when you reach your target


Ooops... sorry!! Didn't read it!


----------



## primus

Egika said:


> The file for the Spartan Sport Wrist Heart Rate is now also online:
> https://d1c229iib3zm7m.cloudfront.net/Cairo-fw_1.9.36.2546-A.zip


This (Cairo) is v1.9.36.*2546*, the other (Amsterdam) is v1.9.36.*2550*


----------



## Egika

Yes - so?


----------



## Pegasus

Pretty underwhelming again, 3 months for this. I think I'm going to look elsewhere for something more complete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonzatko

I bought today Garmin Fenix 5 ... will try for 2 or 3 week and will see, if it makes sense to change the brand.
Really disappointed, i have to say


----------



## bruceames

I just hope they fixed the crash issues. The watch pretty much has everything I need right now anyway but I'll update it for the fixes. I waited a month last time to update the watch.


----------



## PaulR7

New official version of Suuntolink & 1.9.36 now available. Just downloaded both for my WHR when I sync'ed through Suuntolink app.

Paul


----------



## iridium7777

considering that this update actually took away altitude and HR plots away from the logs i think this is actually a downgrade than an upgrade.



Pegasus said:


> Pretty underwhelming again, 3 months for this. I think I'm going to look elsewhere for something more complete.


----------



## user_none

iridium7777 said:


> considering that this update actually took away altitude and HR plots away from the logs i think this is actually a downgrade than an upgrade.


Has anyone confirmed it was taken away, or is that only for moves that have been synchronized back after the firmware update?

edit: nevermind. BobMiles confirmed it's only the ones synchronized back to the watch. Any new moves have graphs, like before this firmware update.


----------



## WEM

It's only on synched back moves. New moves has profile like usual.


----------



## WEM

Unfortunately the update doesn't solve the spikey/jumpy altitude on SSU with overestimated asc/desc sums.


----------



## buenosbias

WEM said:


> Unfortunately the update doesn't solve the spikey/jumpy altitude on SSU with overestimated asc/desc sums.


That's unfortunate. It's my only issue with the SSU. Apart from that, it has become a really solid device in my experience - and I'd call myself a heavy user.


----------



## WEM

Altitude was solid on my Ambit2. SSU gives me bad results sice the beginning.
Open the 4th or 5th support ticket now.
That is really a shame for Suunto

More or less completly flat terrain. 45m asc (Ambit2 shows flat line here)


----------



## mordecans

The update is no longer available to install today, at least in my suuntolink doesn't appear, and the link at the beginning give me an error. 
Someone has having problems with the swimming pool activity? In my case the last 2 weeks the pools I have been swimming are not well registered. I have had to correct in the app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

mordecans said:


> The update is no longer available to install today, at least in my suuntolink doesn't appear, and the link at the beginning give me an error.
> Someone has having problems with the swimming pool activity? In my case the last 2 weeks the pools I have been swimming are not well registered. I have had to correct in the app.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, I connected the watch to update and nothing!


----------



## PTBC

I had a look at the updated manual and a few points

-Find Back seems to work on the principle that the start point for the current activity is stored as a temporary POI, just shows the same line of sight, compass direction that POI navigation shows, most probably why it's not called track back
-The graphic for the screen layout has had the Notification to the side of the Watchface removed, unfortunately they haven't corrected the numbering of the graphic and the legend
-The shortcut from pressing middle button on the watchface still shows the old graphic not the new list

Sure theres some other errors

I'm disappointed, the watch still doesn't do navigation, show a line on a screen and seeing where you are in relation to it isn't navigation function and the new Find Back doesn't add anything as you can follow the breadcrumb back. Changing the graphic implies to me there isn't going to be notification history and the manual doesn't actually tell you how to answer/dismiss a call or anything other than notifications can scroll, the smartwatch side seems to have been abandoned. At a time when the Fenix 5 is adding maps and turn-by-turn with street names a lack of navigation function that is less than the Ambits had is hard to believe.


----------



## Egika

PTBC said:


> I had a look at the updated manual and a few points
> 
> -The graphic for the screen layout has had the Notification to the side of the Watchface removed, unfortunately they haven't corrected the numbering of the graphic and the legend


I don't understand what you mean. Can you post a screenshot?


> -The shortcut from pressing middle button on the watchface still shows the old graphic not the new list


Mine shows the new list when long pressing the middle button:










> Sure theres some other errors
> 
> I'm disappointed, the watch still doesn't do navigation, show a line on a screen and seeing where you are in relation to it isn't navigation function and the new Find Back doesn't add anything as you can follow the breadcrumb back.


I'm disappointed that the watch cannot make espresso... There will always be someone who would want a certain feature in it that is not there - this is highly subjective. The Spartan comes with a certain feature set and that's it. If you don't like it, try to find a product that has it.



> Changing the graphic implies to me there isn't going to be notification history and the manual doesn't actually tell you how to answer/dismiss a call or anything other than notifications can scroll, the smartwatch side seems to have been abandoned.


Just tap on the call notification to answer a call. Apart from this the Spartan is not meant to be a smart watch. Being one the battery run time would be around 1 day like with any other smart watch.



> At a time when the Fenix 5 is adding maps and turn-by-turn with street names a lack of navigation function that is less than the Ambits had is hard to believe.


Why? It's a different product with a different set of features and functions. Take it as it is. While my Mercedes comes with radar, pre-safe and head-up display, my Suzuki does not have it. What do I do? If I need those features I get a Daimler, if I don't I'm good with the Japanese car.


----------



## Staba-san

gousias said:


> Same here, I connected the watch to update and nothing!


Same here 
Wondering if anyone, by any chance, happens ti still have the 1.9.35 WHR file and would be willing to share it (provided it's ok with foum-rules, of course)


----------



## PTBC

Egika said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Can you post a screenshot?
> Mine shows the new list when long pressing the middle button:
> View attachment 12142154
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed that the watch cannot make espresso... There will always be someone who would want a certain feature in it that is not there - this is highly subjective. The Spartan comes with a certain feature set and that's it. If you don't like it, try to find a product that has it.
> 
> Just tap on the call notification to answer a call. Apart from this the Spartan is not meant to be a smart watch. Being one the battery run time would be around 1 day like with any other smart watch.
> 
> Why? It's a different product with a different set of features and functions. Take it as it is. While my Mercedes comes with radar, pre-safe and head-up display, my Suzuki does not have it. What do I do? If I need those features I get a Daimler, if I don't I'm good with the Japanese car.


Yes I have that screen I was referring to the manual still shows the old screen with 2 options, there are errors in the manual

"The Spartan comes with a certain feature set and that's it. If you don't like it, try to find a product that has it." but it was sold with a different set of features and is still sold referencing them, so I feel disappointed that almost a year later the watch doesn't do what Suunto promised.

As for other stuff they may not be important to you, may not be important to me, but certainly a level of notification/phone support ('smartwatch' is a misnomer I agree) was part of the expected features, the fact that in a year they haven't improved them other than making long messages scroll and the manual doesn't even reference the features properly makes me think it's another area Suunto isn't going to deliver on, isn't a critical one, but something of a trend here in terms of missing improvements.

I wasn't saying go and buy a Fenix 5, but Suunto compete in a market, if other devices are moving forward and selling then bringing out a product that is less functional than your old models isn't a great selling point. If you paid the same for your Suzuki as your Merc and were promised radar, run flats, etc. and they hadn't been implemented a year later would perhaps be a better analogy.

Lets not forget that Suunto have had a few surveys asking people about these types of features

As I purchased the watch on pre-order and then had a series of issues before having the device replaced I do feel disappointed and underwhelmed with the update, you seem happy and I'm glad for you, if you don't think I'm justified to be disappointed thats also your right as it is mine to be disappointed


----------



## PTBC

This is graphic from manual I was referring to









This has changed there used to be a notification screen to the left, it's still referenced in the text, basic errors in manual, not exactly been a rush between updates either.

Losing that screen implies either an error in the graphic (possible though as it's been standard why suddenly replace it) or that whatever it was supposed to represent has been dropped, either way if it is indicative of a change it hasn't been communicated, in fact the into text says nothing has changed


----------



## cerzet

Different needs for different people for sure. I don't care about track back, never used it on any watch and probably never will. 

What I do need is, to repeat myself, get rid of the navigation/breadcrumb screen with GPS on. 
Another need is multiple sensor support, I now have and use two footpods, three HR belts and two speed sensors. Considering buying a second power meter.
As far as I know, Suunto is the only company with support for only one saved sensor of each type, that's a huge shortcoming, I think.
Both these should be high-pri IMHO and be fixed before any smartwatch and navigation additions.


----------



## Egika

PTBC said:


> Yes I have that screen I was referring to the manual still shows the old screen with 2 options, there are errors in the manual


ok, got it.



> "The Spartan comes with a certain feature set and that's it. If you don't like it, try to find a product that has it." but it was sold with a different set of features and is still sold referencing them, so I feel disappointed that almost a year later the watch doesn't do what Suunto promised.


hm. when I bought the watch earlier this year I referred to the feature set listed under the specifications tab here Suunto Spartan Ultra Stealth Titanium (HR) - Multisport GPS watch
And so far it does what's mentioned there.



> As for other stuff they may not be important to you, may not be important to me, but certainly a level of notification/phone support ('smartwatch' is a misnomer I agree) was part of the expected features, the fact that in a year they haven't improved them other than making long messages scroll and the manual doesn't even reference the features properly makes me think it's another area Suunto isn't going to deliver on, isn't a critical one, but something of a trend here in terms of missing improvements.


expected features or promised features? Of course you can always have a wish list for functions - but again: you know what you buy beforehand. The watch specifications don't list specific smart phone functions.



> I wasn't saying go and buy a Fenix 5, but Suunto compete in a market, if other devices are moving forward and selling then bringing out a product that is less functional than your old models isn't a great selling point. If you paid the same for your Suzuki as your Merc and were promised radar, run flats, etc. and they hadn't been implemented a year later would perhaps be a better analogy.


Ok, you have a different experience as an early adopter, when part of the features had been promised for the future only. Now everyone does his own buying descision - based on what you get for the money. I got a beautiful looking high resolution display training watch that does exactly what I want. So I was willing to buy it (second hand for 300,-€). If you think it is too expensive for what it delivers (which is an absolutely valid point), don't buy it. If their product is not competitive this is luckily not our problem 



> As I purchased the watch on pre-order and then had a series of issues before having the device replaced I do feel disappointed and underwhelmed with the update, you seem happy and I'm glad for you, if you don't think I'm justified to be disappointed thats also your right as it is mine to be disappointed


Ok, please be disappointed - I am just trying to say there is no need to. Take the watch as it is and not what you like it to be


----------



## Egika

PTBC said:


> This is graphic from manual I was referring to
> 
> View attachment 12143810
> 
> 
> This has changed there used to be a notification screen to the left, it's still referenced in the text, basic errors in manual, not exactly been a rush between updates either.


Interesting. Must admit, that I never really read the manual. Anyway - it says this is subject to change anyway


----------



## ModestGP

Forced the update as I didn't had the daily activity new screen.... and this happened....
I'm really annoyed!!


----------



## Egika

You were too slow to be in the first wave. Suunto is staging the update to prevent a Movescount server overload.
Try again on Monday


----------



## Pegasus

I'm by not means a software expert, maybe someone else can chime in...........3 months for the update they put out? Really? I must change career as I need a rest between key presses too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gousias

Egika said:


> You were too slow to be in the first wave. Suunto is staging the update to prevent a Movescount server overload.
> Try again on Monday


Seriously? 
And I was wondering...!

Anyway though I asked this, answer was finally given on another forum member!


----------



## mordecans

gousias said:


> Seriously?
> And I was wondering...!
> 
> Anyway though I asked this, answer was finally given on another forum member!


And the answer was...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstanciu

Has anybody tried GLONASS so far?


----------



## gianky73

i forced the firmware update using the zip file posted in the first page. My suuntolink doesn't show the update...


----------



## Egika

mstanciu said:


> Has anybody tried GLONASS so far?


Yes some have.
Seems like not too much has changed:
It tends to make the track worse for many while it could add to accuracy in challenging locations.


----------



## borgelkranz

Pegasus said:


> I'm by not means a software expert, maybe someone else can chime in...........3 months for the update they put out? Really? I must change career as I need a rest between key presses too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It probably hinges on what "Additional bug fixes and performance improvements" means. I am disappointed from this update, too. However, I take their rationale to be to ged rid of bugs and problems before adding new features. And that might be a good idea. Like in training where you lay a solid base before you start to train speed...


----------



## gousias

For everyone who cannot update, is there any prediction when that will be possible to do so? As far as I remember this didn't happen on the previous update or did it so?


----------



## cerzet

This is their new procedure, since the March 2017 update. You'll get it beginning of next week.


----------



## Egika

gousias said:


> For everyone who cannot update, is there any prediction when that will be possible to do so? As far as I remember this didn't happen on the previous update or did it so?


Pls read above in post #62


----------



## gianky73

gousias said:


> For everyone who cannot update, is there any prediction when that will be possible to do so? As far as I remember this didn't happen on the previous update or did it so?


use .zip file in first page


----------



## gousias

gianky73 said:


> use .zip file in first page


Is it from the official page of Suunto?


----------



## Egika

From their cache repository.


----------



## johan6504

mstanciu said:


> Has anybody tried GLONASS so far?


Yes, I have. Still not working, I'm afraid...


----------



## geekdaddy

I have similar problems. My altitude on a relatively flat route shows spikes that subsequently settle down. Definitely not right 









WEM said:


> Altitude was solid on my Ambit2. SSU gives me bad results sice the beginning.
> Open the 4th or 5th support ticket now.
> That is really a shame for Suunto
> 
> More or less completly flat terrain. 45m asc (Ambit2 shows flat line here)


----------



## Joakim Agren

So this is it Suunto? SO THIS IS IT?:rodekaart

Being a old Suunto fan I was holding up my hope for the longest time and if Suunto would have offered significant functional improvements in this particular update that will bridge us over the most important summer season that just started then perhaps I would have jumped on it. But instead now I finally lost all hope regarding this so I just went ahead and ordered a Garmin fenix 5X instead that will replace my fenix 3 Sapphire, so I continue on "the dark side". I just hope that it will arrive in time before my vacation!:rodekaart

Based on the lack of any major improvements my speculation is that Suunto is doing a Ambit 1 on us all over again. Based on the overwhelming feedback of what people want in their Spartan from the make Spartan stronger form and Suunto underestimating all the issues they would face with the new Javascript/html platform and hardware demands. I think they have changed the priority, they have lessened the ambition on the Spartan Ultra 1 and instead internally within the company probably decided to accelerate the development of the next version that will hopefully be more competent. But this will once again just like with us Ambit 1 early adopters make many Suunto fans feel like foolish beta testers for the company. I wonder how much that could hurt Suunto?:rodekaart


----------



## Pegasus

I wouldn't rush for the update in all honesty......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruceames

I've only had the watch for less than 5 months and I've seen more feature updates than I did in nearly 2 years with the A3. I bought the watch in January and the only expectation I had is that they improve the GPS and customizeable fields. That's been done and now the watch does what I expect it to. Sorry for those who are disappointed but let's be real. Expecting a slew of feature updates every month you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## IronP

Are you guys using "automatic" for the barometric/altitude setting?



geekdaddy said:


> I have similar problems. My altitude on a relatively flat route shows spikes that subsequently settle down. Definitely not right
> View attachment 12145658


----------



## martowl

I am happy with my Spartan except for crashes. If they fixed that I am good. I know new features will come. But I do not need fancy intervals (would like them) and don't need waypoint notifications (would like them). Screen is amazing and much more comfortable than Ambit. If my watch can handle 100 mile race files I will be happy. But I have simple needs. 

I have deja vu by this as it sure sound like the Ambit complaining.


----------



## mordecans

gianky73 said:


> use .zip file in first page


In my case it's impossible to open the link properly in chrome. So I can't access to the zip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blizzz

jhonzatko said:


> I bought today Garmin Fenix 5 ... will try for 2 or 3 week and will see, if it makes sense to change the brand.
> Really disappointed, i have to say


I am interested about your comparison and what do you think about F5 vs SSU from your perspective. Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sb029111

cerzet said:


> Different needs for different people for sure. I don't care about track back, never used it on any watch and probably never will.
> 
> What I do need is, to repeat myself, get rid of the navigation/breadcrumb screen with GPS on.
> Another need is multiple sensor support, I now have and use two footpods, three HR belts and two speed sensors. Considering buying a second power meter.
> As far as I know, Suunto is the only company with support for only one saved sensor of each type, that's a huge shortcoming, I think.
> Both these should be high-pri IMHO and be fixed before any smartwatch and navigation additions.


Count #2 for multiple sensor support! Sometimes, I'm simply lazy and want to use the Scosche Rhythm+ for simple walks, where R-R data isn't that important; it's a PITA to have to reconnect each sensor when I want to use one. Like you, I have two footpods, several HR chest straps, and the Scosche. This is one reason I'm keeping the Fenix 5 and using the SSU as a "backup", unless things change pretty drastic with the SSU. Even then, I may sell the SSU, and simply keep the Garmin.
One thing's for sure, they (Suunto) really need to adopt some things that folks are clammoring for, and do it sooner, rather than later, or they're going to lose a LOT of customers, and some very loyal customers at that.


----------



## bruceames

PTBC said:


> I'm disappointed, the watch still doesn't do navigation, show a line on a screen and seeing where you are in relation to it isn't navigation function


I just started using the navigation feature a few weeks ago. Went on an 18 mile trail run where there is a maze of trails and I am not too familiar with the area. It was so easy following that line even with a bunch of turnoffs and trail changes, and I think cluttering up the display with names and directions would only make it more confusing. 
I can't see why it would be hard to follow a line.


----------



## sb029111

blizzz said:


> I am interested about your comparison and what do you think about F5 vs SSU from your perspective. Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can possibly help on that, as I have used the SSU for about a month, and have done about the same with a Fenix 5 Sapphire. I do not need the maps of the 5x, as I have two other GPS units for other activities, so the 5 Sapphire made sense to me.
First, size, the SSU is quite a bit thicker, and it will catch on my shirt if I'm using a long sleeve shirt/sweatshirt. This may be by design, as the SSU is quite a bit more "boxy" than the F5, but still, it is thicker, while it's also lighter. I have the All-Black Titanium model of SSU.
I have actually done a GPS comparison using a short walk, I was trying to calibrate a footpod, and decided to wear both watches. The Garmin was using a chest strap, while the SSU was using the Scosche Rhythm+. I put both tracks into "My GPS Files", and the tracks can be seen here: http://mygpsfiles.com/app/#EfgOZ1hX

Now I have to say that it can be noted that the Garmin had about 100 more data points, (ie, GPS requests) than the SSU during this walk, but I don't know if that actually did much for the accuracy. 
The battery life on the F5 was a good 10 days, using the activity tracker two to three times a day, while the SSU was fairly comparble, but more like a week. 
I do enjoy the features of the F5, it's much more robust, the data screens are so customizable, you can have exercise specific apps on it, like those for an Elliptical, or the Stair Climber in the gym. These activities give action specific data in Garmin connect. 
Obviously, the quick connect bands are another difference, and since the Chinese have now tossed their hat in the ring, they're much less money than the original Garmin ones, I got mine for USD$7.49 apiece, and they are very hard to tell the difference between them, and the original Garmin straps.
I suppose the big thing would be the "features" of the two, the SSU does a limited set of features very well, but lacks the expandability of the F5, and, for some, the reliability of the F5, as I see here folks that will regularly abuse themselves for 24 hour races, etc, have a problem with the SSU locking up, which, I would imagine is either a lack of memory, or a memory management problem. This alone will limit the future expandibility of the SSU.
I say check out the Run4IQSuunto, and the Run4IQFenix forums on Facebook, along with the Garmin forums, and see which would fit your own applications. For me, I do like the bells and whistles of the F5, and find that the GPS ability to be at least equal, if not better than the SSU. However, your mileage may vary.
If there's anything specific that I can answer, I will, but I don't do running, or long distance anything, (except a drive once in a while..  )

A couple of other nice things about the F5 over the SSU is that when you have notifications, on the F5, when you clear the notification, it also clears it from the watch. However, if you don't get to clear it, it will remain on the watch until you do clear it, and in some watch faces, it will tell you how many you have, so you can check. This goes for calls, messages, and other things that you may have notifications enabled on your phone.
Also, you have a myriad of watch faces, data fields, and apps that you can use from the ConnectIQ store that further enhance the ability of the watch, and in this regard, the SSU is severely crippled, and cannot even begin to compare. I also sort of believe that the memory on the SSU is never going to be able to use the "apps" like the Ambit 3, as it is too limited, hence, the freeze ups on the long runs/bike rides that we read about.
While on the surface, the SSU has a more detailed screen, Suunto fails to use this, by limiting what can be ut on it. The fenix has less screen pixels, but still you can even put a watch face on it that has your favorite picture. No can do on Suunto. There are many differences, but these are the ones that I enjoy, and are the reasons I use the fenix over the SSU.
The last, and VERY important to me, is that on the SSU, you are limited to only ONE monitor/sensor of a type at a time. For me, this is essentially unusable, as I will use either the Garmin strap, a Tickr-X, or a Scosche Rhythm+ for heart rate, and I also use two footpods. To change on the SSU, I have to remove the one strap, and then reassociate/pair the different strap for each different monitor. That is a severe limitation in my opinion, and until SUUNTO comes up with the ability to have more than one sensor of the same type paired at the same time, I'm going to relegate the SSU to the title of "backup" watch.


----------



## Egika

mordecans said:


> In my case it's impossible to open the link properly in chrome. So I can't access to the zip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has nothing to do with Chrome. Suunto disabled the download.
I put the file into my Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n6de9mvrrpsceuq/Amsterdam-fw_1.9.36.2550-A.zip?dl=0

Enjoy


----------



## sb029111

Egika said:


> Has nothing to do with Chrome. Suunto disabled the download.
> I put the file into my Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n6de9mvrrpsceuq/Amsterdam-fw_1.9.36.2550-A.zip?dl=0
> 
> Enjoy


He may be having the same trouble I did, my browser (Safari) automagically opened up the zip file, and placed a folder on my desktop. I had to go into the trash and find the zip file before my watch would update.


----------



## buenosbias

IronP said:


> Are you guys using "automatic" for the barometric/altitude setting?


Yes, it's set on "automatic". Flat sections are littered with imaginary microspikes. Best visible in Strava. But here's a strange thing: Strava corrects the cumulative altitude gain by recalculating it from its 3D map. The result is usually an even worse overestimate. So this issue with the SSU can't be that bad.

By the way, I seem to get my most accurate altitude graphs from the Polar V800, which doesn't have a barometer at all.


----------



## cerzet

buenosbias said:


> By the way, I seem to get my most accurate altitude graphs from the Polar V800, which doesn't have a barometer at all.


It does have one, though:
"To start with the most complete feature, we'll take a look at the barometric altimeter."
https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/06/polar-v800-depth-review.html


----------



## cerzet

I opened 3 support tickets with Suunto today and based on the ticket numbers they were getting 92 new requests per hour. Quite a burden for the small company they are.


----------



## buenosbias

cerzet said:


> It does have one, though:
> "To start with the most complete feature, we'll take a look at the barometric altimeter."
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/06/polar-v800-depth-review.html


Ha, indeed! That's news to me. It's a really good device, this inconspicuous and seemingly outdated V800.


----------



## martowl

Found this little nugget in the manual for OHR version. A good addition that will allow min HR to be assessed each night.

3.11. Do Not Disturb mode
The Do Not Disturb mode is a setting that mutes all sounds and vibrations, making it a veryuseful option when wearing the watch in, for example, a theater or any environment whereyou want the watch to operate as usual, but silently.
The Do Not Disturb mode _also prevents the watch from going into hibernation after a periodof inactivity. So, you can enable this setting along with Daily HR (see __3.1.2. Daily HR__) to getheart rate tracking when you wear your watch while sleeping. _

Enjoy!


----------



## mordecans

Egika said:


> Has nothing to do with Chrome. Suunto disabled the download.
> I put the file into my Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n6de9mvrrpsceuq/Amsterdam-fw_1.9.36.2550-A.zip?dl=0
> 
> Enjoy


thank you very much! now i have it.
i suppose there is no differences bettween the SSU beetween regions like mobile software, no?


----------



## Jaka83

My heart rate sensor is not visible after I updated the watch to 1.9.36. And what's more, it's not visible in the phone app either, which is weird. I have a fresh battery and even tried another strap and it's the same. It just doesn't show up.

I'm getting quite fed up with this incompetence.


----------



## cerzet

Just re-paired my Viiiiva HR, works fine. Have you checked the sensor is not connected to another device? Tried re-pairing?


----------



## Jaka83

Sensor is not connected to anything, I just had it paired with the watch.


----------



## cerzet

Well, don't have my other two HR sensors with me now, can't do further testing, but it doesn't seem to be a general problem. What brand HR do you have then? Maybe someone else can confirm, if they use the same.


----------



## Jaka83

I'm using the Suunto HR belt that came with the watch. It worked OK with the previous FW. But it looks like the sensor got locked somehow, because it's not being picked up by any other device.


----------



## bruceames

I prefer Ant+ to BT. The BT device can only be paired to one watch at a time and other nearby devices will want to grab it first. If I have my treadmill turned on, I have to walk into another room or outside before it will pick it up. Also I don't understand why it has to be paired with the SSU, which makes it a hassle if you have more than one HR belt.


----------



## Jaka83

This is the first time my BLE sensor started acting weird. The strange thing is, that it started happening after the update. U just came home from cycling, connected the watch, synced and updated, now the HR belt is not working. 

I've tried taking the battery out for 5 min but it's the same.


----------



## bruceames

Have you tried pairing with another belt so see if it works, and then re-pair with the one you normally use?


----------



## buenosbias

Jaka83 said:


> This is the first time my BLE sensor started acting weird. The strange thing is, that it started happening after the update. U just came home from cycling, connected the watch, synced and updated, now the HR belt is not working.
> 
> I've tried taking the battery out for 5 min but it's the same.


Hm. I got the same setup. My HR belt is still paired.


----------



## IronP

So, i guess that you are having the same issue that i have. After i changed the setting to "altitude", the reporting just work fine and accurate.



buenosbias said:


> Yes, it's set on "automatic". Flat sections are littered with imaginary microspikes. Best visible in Strava. But here's a strange thing: Strava corrects the cumulative altitude gain by recalculating it from its 3D map. The result is usually an even worse overestimate. So this issue with the SSU can't be that bad.
> 
> By the way, I seem to get my most accurate altitude graphs from the Polar V800, which doesn't have a barometer at all.


----------



## ModestGP

I finally updated the watch with the zip file.
I was looking forward to see my daily activity in the 24H format. But it seems that the screen only appears once you reached the goal, and then au revoir, you can't check again this screen....
I'm pretty disappointed ?

I attach the current screen activity to check with you guys if it's only my device.































Enviat des del meu D6503 usant Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

Guys, i am not too optimistic about the ssu, but my first 3h ride after the update went more than well!
I know that just 1 ride is nothing, but this one by far is the best that i ever had with my ssu.
All the graphics reported good without any spikes...
I used the settings to the maximum accuracy gps/glonass and the route reported is outstanding good! 
In addition, the battery consumption is better, ca. 8% per hour (before was ca. 10 to 12% per hour).
Lets see....in the next trainings...


----------



## Jaka83

bruceames said:


> Have you tried pairing with another belt so see if it works, and then re-pair with the one you normally use?


Sorry for the late response, but yesterday evening I just collapsed and fell asleep (rough Thursday and Friday).

I "fixed" the pairing problem. The problem was the belt, so I left the battery out during the night and this morning everything paired OK.

Other observations so far while playing with the watch:
It looks like moving through the menus is snappier with everything synced.
Suunto obviously worked on optimizing the code and fixing some bugs.
The altitude reporting bug is still alive (I'll test it with a custom sport mode and navigation, with the altitude profile set to altimeter).

Egika, thanks for the ZIP file.


----------



## martowl

Planned moves has a new screen. I like it.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Jaka83 said:


> It looks like moving through the menus is snappier with everything synced.


It always is after a flash. Then it slows down again......


----------



## listrahtes

I love the SS wrist HR. Fantastic build quality , screen and implementation of basic features. I just dont get why there are still these unnecessary limitations. F.e. in movescount to not be able to take out the navigation screen if you make a custom sports mode. Or no posiibility of including a graphics screen. These are not features you have to programm but just dumb annoyances. Why Suunto?

Regarding the update: Up until the update my wrist HR got better and better. Dont know why but my last runs it was very acurate. Now after the Update I had one run were it did just fine and the next it completely ....ed up.
I mean really it looks like it had a stroke. Worst HR recording I ever encountered. I stopped during a run because of massive knee pain and just walked relaxed for about 10minutes. My bpm were measured up to 200bpm  (my MaxHF is 186)
during this time the highest of the whole run while at most they were at 110bpm. 

next update please:
-virtual pacer / racer (target time in race mode seems to be useless)
-more watch faces. Imo all but two are ugly.
-update custom modes settings in movescount! big one.
- update the wrist HR sensor.


I like the watch as it is but it needs some work done still.


----------



## gousias

Anyone has the file for SSwHR?


----------



## BobMiles

Philip Onayeti said:


> It always is after a flash. Then it slows down again......


My hope is that now they found a way to handle this. 
In my experience, watch performance decreased with the amount of moves and eventually it started crashing during activities.
What has changed is the way they display move summaries. Those are now generated on the fly when you select a logbook entry. Formerly, they seemed to be already rendered, for every move. Maybe this caused the GUI to crash with rising logbook entries.

Since the latest update I have gathered 14h of GPS tracking and everything is fine so far. The lack of features in the update might be a result of putting the bugfixes first. However, some things just needed a bit more attention, like the daily summary that just needed a button to be accessible.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Staba-san

gousias said:


> Anyone has the file for SSwHR?


At least for me (and very surprisingly), the Amsterdam-update worked for my SSSWHR


----------



## Egika

Staba-san said:


> At least for me (and very surprisingly), the Amsterdam-update worked for my SSSWHR


Worked for installing or worked for all the functions as well?
Since the Cairo file for the WHR model is significantly larger than the Amsterdam file I highly doubt that it will work well...


----------



## Lakerveldt

BobMiles said:


> Philip Onayeti said:
> 
> 
> 
> It always is after a flash. Then it slows down again......
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that now they found a way to handle this.
> In my experience, watch performance decreased with the amount of moves and eventually it started crashing during activities.
Click to expand...

I think that they erase all files from the log in the watch when they sync it with movescount. Afterwards they only display a summary of the move. That way a lot of memory is saved. It would also explain why the graphs aren't visible anymore. All data is erased, so no data is available anymore to generate the graphs.


----------



## Joakim Agren

BobMiles said:


> My hope is that now they found a way to handle this.
> In my experience, watch performance decreased with the amount of moves and eventually it started crashing during activities.
> What has changed is the way they display move summaries. Those are now generated on the fly when you select a logbook entry. Formerly, they seemed to be already rendered, for every move. Maybe this caused the GUI to crash with rising logbook entries.
> 
> Since the latest update I have gathered 14h of GPS tracking and everything is fine so far. The lack of features in the update might be a result of putting the bugfixes first. However, some things just needed a bit more attention, like the daily summary that just needed a button to be accessible.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


But that's the thing Suunto could not afford for this particular update that will bridge us over the summer season (the most important season for these type of watches when most people buy them) to be mostly bug fixes. This was the Spartans last chance to shine. By this time next year it is already mostly an obsolete product so this was it for the Spartan... Now we know that it was a dud much like what happened with the Ambit 1 only even worse. It will go down in the Suunto history as a financial failure for the company. Early on I made a little bit of fun about the name Spartan in combination with the big premium price tag and how those things do not go together because Spartan indicates just the bare bone core essentials but premium price tag indicate a bit of luxury and superfluous things. In the $700-$800 price range we expect more. A watch in this smart watch segment at that price level should be able to do more, it should have more specialized things, more geeky stuff, more functions then most people will ever use. Much like expensive sport cars have far more horsepower then the driver will ever use out on the street. I think we would have a completely different picture if Suunto never pretended this was the next big premium flagship model of the company as its Ultra name suggests. I think if they only marketed it towards the exercise crowd, only called it the Suunto Spartan with no Ultra added to the name and sold it at retail $400-$500 level. Then this would have been a success and those of us who were looking for the next Ambit Peak would have continued to wait for the next "big thing" instead of being frustrated over this Spartan line up that comes up short in that ambition. So basically they should only have released the Spartan Sport with built in HR and never released the rest of the line (this model is actually rather successful I have heard from a retailer). They should have kept working on the "Ultra" for longer and given it more powers before dropping it as a true flagship that can compete with Garmin and satisfy former Ambit peak users.:-!


----------



## user_none

Jaka83 said:


> I'm using the Suunto HR belt that came with the watch. It worked OK with the previous FW. But it looks like the sensor got locked somehow, because it's not being picked up by any other device.


Take the battery out, flip it (the battery) upside down and place it on the contacts. Shorting the contacts forces it to drain any remaining power from the unit, if any is left. That's been the method Suunto has recommended for years.

Also, LightBlue Explorer on the iOS app store is a neat app for seeing Bluetooth devices around you, with signal strength, and without being connected to them. See if the HR belt is even transmitting...


----------



## PTBC

First move with the update, it was a 10k race that was 2 cricuits of the 5k course, altitude was offset between one lap and the other, but only by 4-5m in most cases and the overall ascent/descent did zero out, wasn't a lot of actual altitude variation on the course. There are still the little blips which are much more noticeable when you have 2 lines to compare, the watch will drift off to the side to a point about 20m-30m off the track for about 100m then drift back


----------



## user_none

PTBC said:


> First move with the update, it was a 10k race that was 2 cricuits of the 5k course, altitude was offset between one lap and the other, but only by 4-5m in most cases and the overall ascent/descent did zero out, wasn't a lot of actual altitude variation on the course. There are still the little blips which are much more noticeable when you have 2 lines to compare, the watch will drift off to the side to a point about 20m-30m off the track for about 100m then drift back


Was that with or without GLONASS?

Also, is there any consensus on Automatic or Altitude for activities involving altitude gain/loss? I seem to recall martowl relaying info from Suunto that Automatic was best, but I'm wondering if that's true at this point.


----------



## martowl

user_none said:


> PTBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> First move with the update, it was a 10k race that was 2 cricuits of the 5k course, altitude was offset between one lap and the other, but only by 4-5m in most cases and the overall ascent/descent did zero out, wasn't a lot of actual altitude variation on the course. There are still the little blips which are much more noticeable when you have 2 lines to compare, the watch will drift off to the side to a point about 20m-30m off the track for about 100m then drift back
> 
> 
> 
> Was that with or without GLONASS?
> 
> Also, is there any consensus on Automatic or Altitude for activities involving altitude gain/loss? I seem to recall martowl relaying info from Suunto that Automatic was best, but I'm wondering if that's true at this point.
Click to expand...

I am now using Altitude and not Automatic anymore. Seems to be ok. Not sure it matters much. My profiles occasionally have different start and end altitudes but usually not bad. One run on new firmware yesterday.


----------



## listrahtes

Joakim Agren said:


> But that's the thing Suunto could not afford for this particular update that will bridge us over the summer season (the most important season for these type of watches when most people buy them) to be mostly bug fixes. This was the Spartans last chance to shine. By this time next year it is already mostly an obsolete product so this was it for the Spartan... Now we know that it was a dud much like what happened with the Ambit 1 only even worse. It will go down in the Suunto history as a financial failure for the company. Early on I made a little bit of fun about the name Spartan in combination with the big premium price tag and how those things do not go together because Spartan indicates just the bare bone core essentials but premium price tag indicate a bit of luxury and superfluous things. In the $700-$800 price range we expect more. A watch in this smart watch segment at that price level should be able to do more, it should have more specialized things, more geeky stuff, more functions then most people will ever use. Much like expensive sport cars have far more horsepower then the driver will ever use out on the street. I think we would have a completely different picture if Suunto never pretended this was the next big premium flagship model of the company as its Ultra name suggests. I think if they only marketed it towards the exercise crowd, only called it the Suunto Spartan with no Ultra added to the name and sold it at retail $400-$500 level. Then this would have been a success and those of us who were looking for the next Ambit Peak would have continued to wait for the next "big thing" instead of being frustrated over this Spartan line up that comes up short in that ambition. So basically they should only have released the Spartan Sport with built in HR and never released the rest of the line (this model is actually rather successful I have heard from a retailer). They should have kept working on the "Ultra" for longer and given it more powers before dropping it as a true flagship that can compete with Garmin and satisfy former Ambit peak users.:-!


Agree with everything. The SSU was rushed. Imo they made so much errors from marketing to developing software..etc its strange. I am a Suunto buyer for over 10 years started with diving equipment and never saw something like that. Never felt the need to register in a forum because of a Suunto product until now.

Like you said they should have started with the SS sports than worked their way up to the SS wrist hr and then release their premium SSU with premium features and software. Contrary to that I think the SS wrist HR is a fantastic product and only needs some fixes and features. Were I live its possible to get this model at 330€ (at least was possible). Thats cheaper than the Garmin 735XT and imo a very good price for a watch like that. The Garmin looks and feels like a cheap toy compared to the Suunto.

The most important task for Suunto now is imo that they work night and day to release annother big update until August that satisfies the customers. I know its unlikely but that would help them bigtime.


----------



## Jaka83

user_none said:


> Take the battery out, flip it (the battery) upside down and place it on the contacts. Shorting the contacts forces it to drain any remaining power from the unit, if any is left. That's been the method Suunto has recommended for years.
> 
> Also, LightBlue Explorer on the iOS app store is a neat app for seeing Bluetooth devices around you, with signal strength, and without being connected to them. See if the HR belt is even transmitting...


You're a bit too late with this suggestion, because a couple of posts back I wrote how I sorted it out (left the battery out during the night and in the morning it paired). As for iOS ... don't like it, don't use it, on Android here and BLE Scanner didn't pick the belt up, in fact none of the devices picked it up.  It's a similar problem than with the Apple wireless keyboard where sometimes it just locks all devices from accessing it and you have to take out the batteries and reset it.

But thanks for the "shorting the contacts" tip, will try that next time the sensor starts getting moody.

And speaking of the updated FW, I like it. The altitude data looks fine while using a custom sport mode and the Altimeter setting. I just hope the FusedAlti feature will work fine when there is an abnormal change in pressure due to weather changes. Otherwise I'm very happy with the update.


----------



## buenosbias

IronP said:


> So, i guess that you are having the same issue that i have. After i changed the setting to "altitude", the reporting just work fine and accurate.


Thanks for the hint! I tried it today, but switching from "Automatic" to "Altimeter" only made things worse - even more exaggerated altitude gain. I switched back to "Automatic" now.

Altitude gain is quite important for me in my training. I really hope that Suunto sorts this out soon. But apart from this, the SSU has become a really good device. I especially like the route navigation.


----------



## buenosbias

martowl said:


> I am now using Altitude and not Automatic anymore. Seems to be ok. Not sure it matters much.


It does matter. Look at these two moves:
buenosbiass 2:30 Std. Trailrunning Move (SSU set on Automatic)
buenosbiass 2:12 Std. Trailrunning Move (SSU set on Altitude)

Practically the same course, the first move had only a tiny little bit more altitude gain. But the SSU gave 297 m for the first, 576 m for the second. The first value seems quite realistic to me, the second is definitely too high.


----------



## IronP

Interesting...with my both SSUs i had the opposite effect. When i set to "Altitude" the reporting is fine...! This already before this last update.



buenosbias said:


> It does matter. Look at these two moves:
> buenosbiass 2:30 Std. Trailrunning Move (SSU set on Automatic)
> buenosbiass 2:12 Std. Trailrunning Move (SSU set on Altitude)
> 
> Practically the same course, the first move had only a tiny little bit more altitude gain. But the SSU gave 297 m for the first, 576 m for the second. The first value seems quite realistic to me, the second is definitely too high.


----------



## Jaka83

Actually both of your moves look like they have the altitude data messed up (too many short spikes). It looks like the watch is using GPS data for altitude instead of the barometer - the emphasis is on "looks like", I'm not saying that it actually is. When the altitude is derived from the barometer, the line should look smooth with almost no jumps/spikes.

The error that I'm seeing when using a custom sport mode with the Automatic option chosen for Alti-Baro looks like erratic spikes while in a cycling sport mode and like short step-like intervals with flat lines in between (perfectly vertical and perfectly horizontal lines stacked together) while hiking.
I'm not brave enough to try the Automatic setting with the new FW on my hiking moves as I want my data to be as accurate as possible for a longer stitched trail I'm doing, but will try it next time I go cycling on a regular route, to see what's going on (I have data to compare to).


----------



## PTBC

Glonass was off, altitude was set to automatic

THe blips I mentioned look like this, overall distance etc. was ok


----------



## user_none

Jaka83 said:


> You're a bit too late with this suggestion, because a couple of posts back I wrote how I sorted it out (left the battery out during the night and in the morning it paired). As for iOS ... don't like it, don't use it, on Android here and BLE Scanner didn't pick the belt up, in fact none of the devices picked it up.  It's a similar problem than with the Apple wireless keyboard where sometimes it just locks all devices from accessing it and you have to take out the batteries and reset it.
> 
> But thanks for the "shorting the contacts" tip, will try that next time the sensor starts getting moody.
> 
> And speaking of the updated FW, I like it. The altitude data looks fine while using a custom sport mode and the Altimeter setting. I just hope the FusedAlti feature will work fine when there is an abnormal change in pressure due to weather changes. Otherwise I'm very happy with the update.


So weird that I didn't see your updated post, but now I do when going back a couple of pages.

You're welcome for the shorting contacts tip.


----------



## Egika

PTBC said:


> Glonass was off, altitude was set to automatic
> 
> THe blips I mentioned look like this, overall distance etc. was ok
> 
> View attachment 12161922


This is normal GPS behavior. Don't worry about it.
Even more so if the receiver is on one's wrist and not always ideally positioned to the satellites.


----------



## Staba-san

Egika said:


> Worked for installing or worked for all the functions as well?
> Since the Cairo file for the WHR model is significantly larger than the Amsterdam file I highly doubt that it will work well...


Works with the heart-rate sensor as well - go figure. No guarantees etc. for anyone else trying it, though


----------



## sgp100

I was update to 1.9.36 via Suuntolink and on my first run I had inaccurate HR readings on my SSWHr. Today I took the decision to force firmware update and Suunto Link downgrade my devices to the previous firmware 1.8.26


----------



## Sobul

I have logs in SSU against Movescount very different. Especialy Recovery time and EPOC. Recovery time is -1h in SSU everytime. EPOC different is bigger. For example my today long run in SSU has EPOC=17 and after sync in Movescount EPOC=49. Has anybody know explain it?


----------



## jshaver21

Do you have another link? This one is not working for me, tried update by moveslink but still shows 1.8 but website shows June 15th update available.

Thanks



Egika said:


> Most likely the release version.
> You can download it from here and test yourself:


----------



## cerzet

buenosbias said:


> Ha, indeed! That's news to me. It's a really good device, this inconspicuous and seemingly outdated V800.


I know, I have one  Moved to a Ambit and later to a Spartan because Polar didn't show any interest in Trainingpeaks syncing. Now they have it though. I might switch back to the V800, it's so great in many ways, compared to Spartan. I think Polar did the right thing, they switched to a new watch and web platform 3+ years ago, but has just kept at it since then, adding stuff to both. This has been added to the V800 in the last 1.5 years:
+Running cadence from the wrist
+Automatic pause with speed control
+Pause time stamps added to exercise data, useful for Strava users
+Autosync Polar Flow - Trainingpeaks
+Route Guidance usability improvements
+New GPS low power mode, sampling rate 30 sec -> 20h battery life
+GPS based inclinometer
+GoPro compatibility
+Stryd compatibility
In addition to this they have most of the other "basic" stuff working, multiple pods, calories/duration/distance training reminders, pace/hr/power zones, location/duration/distance autolap, volume control, HeartTouch/screen tap, Apple/Google calendar sync. Got a couple of MilestonePod foot pods last week, both now paired to the V800. Stride length is available as a data field, just added an extra screen to the Running mode, disabled the navigation screen, all from my phone. The GPS is as good as it gets. The screen is a bit on the small side, but if they could combine this software (improved a bit more) with the beautiful color touch screen of their A370, they have a winner. Change the form factor a bit and retail it for say 500, I'd buy it.

Oh, this was a Suunto forum, right, well, it'll probably take Suunto a couple of more years to get there. I really hope they also stay at it and don't move on to the next watch before then.


----------



## Egika

jshaver21 said:


> Do you have another link? This one is not working for me, tried update by moveslink but still shows 1.8 but website shows June 15th update available.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Egika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the release version.
> You can download it from here and test yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> Check my Dropbox link in this thread. Or wait until tomorrow
Click to expand...


----------



## Egika

Btw, I got a nice weekly summary of my steps and calories tonight that showed daily values.
Like that


----------



## jshaver21

Perfect!
Thank you.



Egika said:


> jshaver21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have another link? This one is not working for me, tried update by moveslink but still shows 1.8 but website shows June 15th update available.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Check my Dropbox link in this thread. Or wait until tomorrow
Click to expand...


----------



## ModestGP

Egika said:


> Btw, I got a nice weekly summary of my steps and calories tonight that showed daily values.
> Like that


 Me too, but I would like to check this summary whenever I wanted to...
Unless there is a way that I still haven't discovered...


----------



## OliverM

FYI - Also had issue with Suunto HR monitor not being seen by watch, first run after update. Also my phone couldn't see the HR monitor which it normally would. I tried a few things mid run - like wetting contacts, unclipping the monitor from strap for 5 minutes. In the end I stopped the activity, deleted the HR strap from the watch and re - paired, which fixed it.


----------



## BobMiles

I have sent suunto a support request concerning the crashes. Today I got an answer stating that the latest update addresses this issue. 
So sounds like they found a solution.. I have high hopes! 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unperson

I didn't really have any problems with the previous firmware, so the new one brings little new things for me. Sadly setting distance as a target is still not an option and heart rate zones are also still not implemented on the watch. Then again, those are probably the only things that are rather basic that are still missing. So maybe now they will find time for some more advanced features like virtual race, but I'm not getting my hopes up ;-)


----------



## sb029111

Unperson said:


> I didn't really have any problems with the previous firmware, so the new one brings little new things for me. Sadly setting distance as a target is still not an option and heart rate zones are also still not implemented on the watch. Then again, those are probably the only things that are rather basic that are still missing. So maybe now they will find time for some more advanced features like virtual race, but I'm not getting my hopes up ;-)


The two things I'd like to see, and would make the SSU mostly complete for me, is 1. The ability to pair more than one device of a type, ie. the Suunto Smart Sensor, and the Scosche Rhythm+, and the Tickr-X. That way, I wouldn't have to go through the re-pair process every time I change the HR device.
2. The ability to incrementally, or adjust the footpod calibration such as Garmin has. Have a "calibration factor" so that you could hone in, and know whether or not the footpod is actually being calibrated.

Those are the only two things that I would jump up and down, and shout "Free beer for everyone" about..


----------



## PTBC

Unperson said:


> I didn't really have any problems with the previous firmware, so the new one brings little new things for me. Sadly setting distance as a target is still not an option and heart rate zones are also still not implemented on the watch. Then again, those are probably the only things that are rather basic that are still missing. So maybe now they will find time for some more advanced features like virtual race, but I'm not getting my hopes up ;-)


There are a lot of good things about the watch, like the outer target ring, it's just frustrating that in nearly a year there's been no advancement or realisation of the potential, even when intervals are added its just simple on/off cycle


----------



## PTBC

MG Designs said:


> Me too, but I would like to check this summary whenever I wanted to...
> Unless there is a way that I still haven't discovered...


Yes, I had what might have been this summary pop up while I was driving so didn't have a chance to look at it


----------



## Egika

PTBC said:


> Yes, I had what might have been this summary pop up while I was driving so didn't have a chance to look at it


Since nobody really missed it before the recent update - I think nobody really cares if it shows up and disappears automatically now :-D


----------



## Egika

Funny thing:
Yesterday I received the official update notification email from Suunto. It showed up on my Spartan Notification screen with the following content _"We are excited to bring another substantial software update to Suunto Spartan watches. This release brings bring rich new functionality to the Suunto Spartan family including interval training, Points of Interest in exercise, and altitude profile navigation."

_This is the information from the last update end of March. The SSU notification cannot display the HTML content of the email and Suunto left the old text in the email's source code :roll::roll:


----------



## PTBC

Egika said:


> Since nobody really missed it before the recent update - I think nobody really cares if it shows up and disappears automatically now :-D


True, but it's just the overall lack of attention to functionality, who would think that an implementation of a notification system that only displayed the notification for a few seconds then it was lost forever was a good idea, good ideas which are let down by bad design of implementation. I'd assume they are putting effort into these features in response to the surveys as there were a few questions around this type of thing, so why do it half-baked, just doing enough to tick a box on a feature list isn't going to win you happy customers


----------



## listrahtes

Unperson said:


> Sadly setting distance as a target is still not an option and heart rate zones are also still not implemented on the watch. Then again, those are probably the only things that are rather basic that are still missing. So maybe now they will find time for some more advanced features like virtual race, but I'm not getting my hopes up ;-)


I am sorry if this was talked about earlier but you mention the target setting in training mode. At the moment there is only a time possible to select but is there a way to showcase that target time during the run? Like some kind of virtual pacer / racer. I dont understand what the functionality of this option is used for. At the moment seems uterly useless if I am not missing something.

I asked Suunto but they obviously are overrun with support questions at the moment.


----------



## Egika

listrahtes said:


> I am sorry if this was talked about earlier but you mention the target setting in training mode. At the moment there is only a time possible to select but is there a way to showcase that target time during the run? Like some kind of virtual pacer / racer. I dont understand what the functionality of this option is used for. At the moment seems uterly useless if I am not missing something.
> 
> I asked Suunto but they obviously are overrun with support questions at the moment.


Of course:
the target is nicely shown as a big circle on the outer boarder of the screen that is slowly filling up during your exercise.


----------



## listrahtes

@ Egika

Thanks very much! I looked in movescount watch settings for a field "target time" or anything like that. Completely missed the circle.


----------



## SUPmission

Did the update. Apart from the Do Not Disturb function being new. The rest seems the same. One would smile if they added a new watchface to say the least. The problem with altitude spikes still exist. Most simple request of adding lap mode into the Stopwatch and Countdown is still not included in this sports watch. 


Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## Egika

I'm happy if the watch reliably does what I got it for. And that is not watch face related 
Time will tell if stability has been improved substantially


----------



## corben9

Ok here is my lowdown of the latest firmware after testing it since release:

Did a move mountain biking following a uploaded trail up and then using breadrumb and Find Back on the way down. All worked really well. GPS was spot on for once. 

Then did a run yesterday from about 7 km and the starting GPS coordinates were completely messed up. Sky was perfect not a cloud or anything. Have seen it go haywire like that a few times before. Also messed up location after about 45 minutes at the end of my run. 

Bluetooth is fixed for paring it with my OnePlusX android 6.0.1 phone. The device pairs and the push notification stuff seems to work ok, Only issue the sync with the app never happens. The phone pairs with the watch instantly and I belive the dumb app is too stupid to recognize it and start the first sync.

Like the sync of all moves from movescount. Wroked the first time after I installed the new firmware but unfortuantly my subsequent climbing moves were not synced to the watch ergo the data I am getting for recovery ect on movescount and on the watch do not match.

I also like the daily summery screen. Have also not had issues with the touchscreen anymore. 

So all in all it is getting better still im not confident it will be rock solid. The navigation features now are ok for my liking. Still need a storm warning and sunset sunrise times then im good if the sync issues get resolved. Battery life seems ok thou trail navigation on bike with find back for a 2.21 hour move ate around 18 % of battery. Ill see how it holds up. GPS is always on max when I use it.

Users also seem to be reporting altitude discrepenices. I will test that this week with a few more altitude oriented trails.


----------



## blizzz

I doubt we will see sunrise/sunset and storm alarm on this watch. Waiting for this also but let see. I would also like to have weather trend indicator and countdown timer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTBC

blizzz said:


> I doubt we will see sunrise/sunset and storm alarm on this watch. Waiting for this also but let see. I would also like to have weather trend indicator and countdown timer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the Ultra you can see the barometer as a chart for the last few hours if that is what you mean by weather trend?


----------



## PTBC

Would like some route guidance, not just line following, especially for longer routes and hiking trips


----------



## bruceames

PTBC said:


> Would like some route guidance, not just line following, especially for longer routes and hiking trips


I would never rely solely a watch for guidance long hiking trips. Always bring along a handheld GPS as well which gives me more than enough guidance. Even for trail running I bring along the iPhone if the run is longer than 15 miles or so (since I wear a vest and there are places to put it then).


----------



## blizzz

PTBC said:


> On the Ultra you can see the barometer as a chart for the last few hours if that is what you mean by weather trend?


It is only 12h which is not enough for weather trend or storm alarm.

Traverse is capturing it for 24h if i am not wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ixman

The last update worked like a charm for me.
Just look at these gorgeous new features added. Yes, I did reset the watch twice and it came back...gutted.


----------



## marcomueller

Is someone noticed that the GPS accuracy has come worsed since the last update?


----------



## BobMiles

marcomueller said:


> Is someone noticed that the GPS accuracy has come worsed since the last update?


Can't say so. I get similar results as before - quite good actually.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

GPS accuracy on the bike is close to perfect (gps and glonass), on the run however i would call as acceptable and on the swim, so so...! In fact, no difference to the latest fw update.


----------



## sb029111

IronP said:


> GPS accuracy on the bike is close to perfect (gps and glonass), on the run however i would call as acceptable and on the swim, so so...! In fact, no difference to the latest fw update.


Actually, I've not noticed a great bit of difference using the update without GLONASS, I've heard the horror stories about using it, so have shied away. However, using both the SSU and a Fenix 5 Sapphire on the same walk around a park, I see both are very very close to each other, and this is without the GLONASS on the SSU, but with it on in the F5. I may decide to give it a shot, but I'd like more input, I'd hate to waste a training session/track on a test that failed. Maybe I should just bite the bullet, every case is different, eh?


----------



## user_none

ixman said:


> The last update worked like a charm for me.
> Just look at these gorgeous new features added. Yes, I did reset the watch twice and it came back...gutted.


Wow, that's messed up. By reset, do you mean you forced firmware installation twice?


----------



## Jaka83

blizzz said:


> It is only 12h which is not enough for weather trend or storm alarm.
> 
> Traverse is capturing it for 24h if i am not wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taken from the Traverse Alpha manual, the barometric pressure is recorded for the last 24h, but the weather trend and storm alarm are based on the readings for the last 3h.



> In barometer profile, you get the corresponding views:• barometric pressure + temperature
> • barometric pressure + sunrise/sunset
> • barometric pressure + reference point
> • *24h barometric pressure graph + barometric pressure*





> *3.32 Weather indicators*In addition to the barometer graph (see3.2.4 Using barometer
> profile), Suunto Traverse Alpha has two weather indicators:
> weather trend and storm alarm.
> The weather trend indicator is displayed as a view in the time
> display, providing you a quick way to check weather changes.
> 
> The weather trend indicator is comprised of two lines forming an
> arrow. Each line represents a 3-hour period. *A change in barometric*
> *pressure greater than 2 hPa (0.59 inHg) over three hours triggers a*
> *change the direction of the arrow.*





> *Storm alarm*A significant drop in barometric pressure typically means a storm is
> coming and you should take cover. *When the storm alarm is active,*
> *Suunto Traverse Alpha sounds an alarm and flashes a storm symbol*
> *when the pressure drops 4 hPa (0.12 inHg) or more during a 3-hour*
> *period.*


And I'm sure they could even increase the duration of the barometric log to 24h no problem. I don't buy the whole "OMG, the SSU wasn't designed right and doesn't have enough memory." mantra.


----------



## zvojan

Gps accuracy is worse then with previous FW.

Here are 6 moves, exactly the same. Trail run, 3km with track back, 6 km in dense forest. Every time i switched wrist for wearing watch at the top for running back. Glonass on

Day 1. Very bad, deviations aprox 80 m








Day 2. Good strange start, but good. Deviations aprox 40 m








Day 3. Fantastic accuracy, one of the best. small, short deviations








Day 4. Very good, small deviations, aprox 15m








Day 5. Very bad. deviations aprox. 80 m









Day 6. Bad. Deviations aprox 70 m.









Never had such differences with ambit in 3 years


----------



## Egika

zvojan said:


> Gps accuracy is worse then with previous FW.


I don't this this is an easy conclusion to draw. Firstly you can't compare recordings of different dates or times since the satellite situation constantly changes.
Secondly: Glonass seems to be giving position errors for some (not for me so far - I'm based in East China). Have you tried switching it off?

And finally what has the Ambit3 to do with the Spartan firmware update? Ambits are known to have the best GPS accuracy of almost all watches - but this is from the hardware design that has the bigger GPS antenna positioned differently almost pointing ideally up to the sky while running...


----------



## bruceames

Egika said:


> Ambits are known to have the best GPS accuracy of almost all watches - but this is from the hardware design that has the bigger GPS antenna positioned differently almost pointing ideally up to the sky while running...


Another factor with the SSU is the position of the watch face during a move. Much more so than the Ambit. Cyclists mounting the SSU on their handlebars will get the best reception since the watch face/antenna is facing up. Walking it would probably be the worst because the arm is extending downwards, not only more shielded by the body than with running/cycling, but that the watch face will be facing perpendicular to the sky.

But with running it varies considerably, depending on how people hold their wrist and what the angle the watch face is from the sky in the normal/average position. The less the angle, the better.


----------



## sb029111

Jaka83 said:


> I don't buy the whole "OMG, the SSU wasn't designed right and doesn't have enough memory." mantra.


I'm with you, I own the SSU Titanium model, and to be totally honest, it does exactly what I need it to do, when I need it to do it. It's (IMHO) reliable, accurate, does what it's told. However, I also own a fenix 5 Sapphire, and the comparison between the two FOR THOSE THINGS THAT I DO are comparable, if not outright the same. The main difference between the two for what I do, is the F5 has the ability to pair multiple pods of the same type, (ie. Garmin HRM-Run, and Scosche Rhythm+) so when I want to wear the Scosche, I don't have to re-pair it. This is huge for me, as I tend to change up fairly frequently.
Second is the ability to "tweak" the footpod calibration, or set it manually. I have no way of knowing if the footpod is "off" or if I'm not running in the right lane for distance, etc. I would like to see a calibration factor, so if I loose the configuration, I know what to set it at so that it's fairly close after the upset.
Other than that, the watch is perfect, and the true dilemma here is which one do I want to keep? I like the accuracy, and the beautiful Movescount website, it's abilities to add photos with my activities, the data it provides, and I believe it is far, far beyond Garmin Connect, even with their new "update". However, the "bells & whistles" of the Garmin make it pretty attractive also, ie. air quality, weather, etc. I honestly don't trust the fitness data on the watch that it provides, (VO2Max, Training load, etc) as it is geared toward runners, and I'm not a runner. I do classes, weights, bike, treadmill walk, mall walk, and things like that. I don't do marathons, or races of any kind, just an old man trying to cheat an early death that I was headed for before the fitness bug got me. I still suffer the effects of 35 years of smoking, but I do okay, and as I say, I'm not there yet, but I'm ahead of where I was yesterday.


----------



## sb029111

zvojan said:


> Gps accuracy is worse then with previous FW.
> 
> Here are 6 moves, exactly the same. Trail run, 3km with track back, 6 km in dense forest. Every time i switched wrist for wearing watch at the top for running back. Glonass on
> 
> Never had such differences with ambit in 3 years


Different days, different satellite positions, and if you check out this web site ( SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids), you'll find that the sun's activity does, greatly affect satellite quality. I learned this a long time ago with CB radios, and their capibilities. You simply cannot compare one run one day, and another run on another day, the atmospheric conditions are not going to be the same. Study that website, and you'll see what I mean, one solar storm, or one radiation "blast" (read: Northern Lights) can make your GPS go wonkers very easily.
Just my 2c worth.


----------



## zvojan

sb029111 said:


> Different days, different satellite positions, and if you check out this web site ( SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids), you'll find that the sun's activity does, greatly affect satellite quality. I learned this a long time ago with CB radios, and their capibilities. You simply cannot compare one run one day, and another run on another day, the atmospheric conditions are not going to be the same. Study that website, and you'll see what I mean, one solar storm, or one radiation "blast" (read: Northern Lights) can make your GPS go wonkers very easily.
> Just my 2c worth.


Please, don't sell me that . I had ambit for 3 years and i newer saw deviations on track higher than 40 m (on track back). And now with spartan 2 tracks in one week?!. I don't have my gold ambit any more, but I wore both watches on trails and guess what, ambit had better tracking in 80 %, spartan in 10% and sometimes they were the same. Spartan is just not that accurate as ambit, but still better than garmin


----------



## PTBC

Jaka83 said:


> Taken from the Traverse Alpha manual, the barometric pressure is recorded for the last 24h, but the weather trend and storm alarm are based on the readings for the last 3h.
> 
> And I'm sure they could even increase the duration of the barometric log to 24h no problem. I don't buy the whole "OMG, the SSU wasn't designed right and doesn't have enough memory." mantra.


So adding an arrow based on the previous 3 hrs trend to some screen would mean equivalent functionality to previous devices, and the watch tracks 12hrs anyway, agree it doesn't seem like anything difficult or even particularly memory or resource intensive especially as you could most probably only update it every minute or even every 5mins. I could see how you might suspend it for certain modes/activities like swimming, if this would tip it over the edge then I'd expect it to crash a lot ore or be much more unstable than is reported.


----------



## blizzz

Jaka83 said:


> Taken from the Traverse Alpha manual, the barometric pressure is recorded for the last 24h, but the weather trend and storm alarm are based on the readings for the last 3h.
> 
> And I'm sure they could even increase the duration of the barometric log to 24h no problem. I don't buy the whole "OMG, the SSU wasn't designed right and doesn't have enough memory." mantra.


If this would be an easy task to implement on current ssu they would do it already but they did not. And if you ask me this will not happen on this model of SSU.

I am sure they know how to do it but they did not.
Same goes with countdown timer which is not there.  funny thing watch cost a lot of money and some basic child function is not there .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTBC

bruceames said:


> I would never rely solely a watch for guidance long hiking trips. Always bring along a handheld GPS as well which gives me more than enough guidance. Even for trail running I bring along the iPhone if the run is longer than 15 miles or so (since I wear a vest and there are places to put it then).


Wouldn't rely solely on it, but would still be good to have, went hiking in the mountains today for the first time this year & actually I found the altitude profile was the most useful screen (400m elevation in one 3.5km section)


----------



## listrahtes

zvojan said:


> Please, don't sell me that . I had ambit for 3 years and i newer saw deviations on track higher than 40 m (on track back). And now with spartan 2 tracks in one week?!. I don't have my gold ambit any more, but I wore both watches on trails and guess what, ambit had better tracking in 80 %, spartan in 10% and sometimes they were the same. Spartan is just not that accurate as ambit, but still better than garmin


But isnt this difference in deviations easily explained in how the GPS antenna is positioned in the SS and the Ambit. I also still have an Ambit 2 with fantastic GPS reception and imo its only the external GPS antenna bump. Have never seen a watch with better GPS than the Ambit series. I knew before that GPS might not be as good with Spartan than with Ambit series but the pros outweighed the decision pro Spartan. If GPS accuracy was very important to me I would never change to any other watch.


----------



## Egika

Yes. This is the main reason.
And it has been discussed extensively before and is not firmware related...


----------



## Itsikv

sgp100 said:


> I was update to 1.9.36 via Suuntolink and on my first run I had inaccurate HR readings on my SSWHr. Today I took the decision to force firmware update and Suunto Link downgrade my devices to the previous firmware 1.8.26


Hi,
I had kind of the same issue after i did manual upgrade, the Suunto displayed average 195 HR for an easy activity.
I did forced update to 1.9.36 again
Reset the chest belt and pair it again .

This seems to solve the issue (for now;-) )


----------



## chuwi

Yesterday I did a check running with my SSU and A3P. Both watches running at maximum precission and glonass off. Seen this, what do you think which watch is which color?







































Ready? OK. Orange is SSU and blue is A3P

MyGPSFiles

SSU works very well overall. Sometimes A3P does better and sometimes SSU does. Yesterday's ride is "quite difficult": open sky, trees, buildings...

Take your time to zoom to both tracks in mygpsfiles and check for yourself


----------



## Jaka83

blizzz said:


> If this would be an easy task to implement on current ssu they would do it already but they did not. And if you ask me this will not happen on this model of SSU.
> 
> I am sure they know how to do it but they did not.
> Same goes with countdown timer which is not there.  funny thing watch cost a lot of money and some basic child function is not there .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are being too emotional. Product development takes time and patience and as has been stated many times in these forums, the SSU was rushed to the market and is still in development (like most sport watches these days). I am sure Suunto will be adding new functionality to this watch, they are just slow at it. All this nonsense is probably a cause of missing or bad management of human resources.


----------



## iridium7777

people love to rag on Garmin for accuracy here, so here's one from my run yesterday: Left arm -- Forerunner 935 set to 1 sec data recording, Blowsnass off; Right Arm - SSWHR set to best data recording; Blowsnass off:

Suunto Track: distance 4.89mi with tracks being all over the place.
Garmin Track: distance 4.00mi with tracks looking to be spot on considering i ran in circles and the same path over and over.

Suunto essentially added 2% to the distance that isn't there. Acceptable? I'm still trying to determine that, yesterday's run was my last attempt to try to compare both watches. I got Suunto on sale for $170usd less than Garmin, if I would have paid $500 for both suunto would have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## user_none

chuwi said:


> Yesterday I did a check running with my SSU and A3P. Both watches running at maximum precission and glonass off. Seen this, what do you think which watch is which color?
> 
> Ready? OK. Orange is SSU and blue is A3P
> 
> MyGPSFiles
> 
> SSU works very well overall. Sometimes A3P does better and sometimes SSU does. Yesterday's ride is "quite difficult": open sky, trees, buildings...
> 
> Take your time to zoom to both tracks in mygpsfiles and check for yourself


Damn, you got me. Being the owner of both an A3P Sapphire, and an SSU, I thought for sure the orange was A3P.


----------



## corben9

Ok I did a few more things today. So syncing moves that u make in movescount to watch to have the same data did not work again today. It only seems to have wroked with the firmware update. Did a bit of open water swimming today. Data was really quite over the place with the same swim back and forth in on direction showimg 1.092 m and the other 917 m That is a discrapency that is a bit to big for my taste. Alos the first track ironically in the watch logbook recorded ascend and descent based on the barometric preasure under and out of water withc equets to 6000 hm up and down. Interestingly only on the first move. The second did not mention that... 

I think buggy is the right word here and I will be honest. If it is true that the new platform is a Java based thing then forgett reliability. Java has always been a catastrophy for memory leaks and wierd behavour. Im really annoyed. Such great mechanical design and actually a good concept for usability with so much potential but so crappy software...


----------



## sb029111

Took a walk today to test the GLONASS function, I've heard it's good, I've heard it's "OK", and I've heard it sucks. Well, time to find out for myself. I purposely chose the park that I did because it's heavily treed, with old tall trees, and would give just about any GPS a fit.
Well. It did.
GLONASS probably was more of a hindrance than a benefit, as can be noticed here.

oeagleo's 0:38 h Walking Move

Granted, this is a tough park to get a decent track on and I want to try it with the GLONASS off, and again with the Fenix 5 that I have. The F5 always uses GLONASS, because it works on that device.

I still don't understand the delay in the heart rate picking up a normal beat, this doesn't show up on activities that I use the chest strap. Go figure.

Hopefully, SUUNTO will be addressing this in future updates; still holding out hope for the multiple connections of peripheral type, and the ability to tweak a footpod..


----------



## mstanciu

New / updated planned moves are no longer synchronized with the watch. 
The new feature: "Start planned Moves on your Spartan" - is working just after firmware update. Anything updated after that will not be synced, nice.
Do they have any QA process over there? Sincerely I doubt about it.


----------



## Egika

mstanciu said:


> New / updated planned moves are no longer synchronized with the watch.
> The new feature: "Start planned Moves on your Spartan" - is working just after firmware update. Anything updated after that will not be synced, nice.
> Do they have any QA process over there? Sincerely I doubt about it.


Try syncing with the cable and also try a watch reset by holding the upper button for 12s


----------



## mstanciu

At the beginning of week tried with force firmware update and it worked. I don't consider this an option.
Tried now with reset and it updates. Still is not normal to reset the watch every time you want to sync.


----------



## Egika

Definitely not. Let's see if it really is necessary.
For me I had to do it once and planned moves have been working since then.


----------



## PTBC

Looked at my compass at it was out by almost 90 degrees, calibrated and it came back, anyone else having issues, there were some issues with compass in early firmware, but is been solid lately. It hopefully may explain the terrible track this morning where the SSU shows me going in a circle at one point


----------



## BobMiles

PTBC said:


> Looked at my compass at it was out by almost 90 degrees, calibrated and it came back, anyone else having issues, there were some issues with compass in early firmware, but is been solid lately. It hopefully may explain the terrible track this morning where the SSU shows me going in a circle at one point


The magnetic cable and compass just don't go along well. I recalibrate everytime I charge the watch. 
I don't know if there'll be a possibility to fix this. Maybe keeping track of the parameters and restoring them when the cable was detected and disconnected. I don't think they will implement something like that...

I still get very good results with the new firmware and the watch stays responsive! I'm happy with it!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PTBC

BobMiles said:


> The magnetic cable and compass just don't go along well. I recalibrate everytime I charge the watch.
> I don't know if there'll be a possibility to fix this. Maybe keeping track of the parameters and restoring them when the cable was detected and disconnected. I don't think they will implement something like that...
> 
> I still get very good results with the new firmware and the watch stays responsive! I'm happy with it!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


I used to do that too, but it had seemed ok after the previous update, hopefully a one off and not some new bug, looks like I'll have to switch back to calibrating it after every charge for now


----------



## listrahtes

After testing "find back" I do think it can be helpful if I just want directions were to run but a track back function would be much more helpful if I want to follow the same route back.

I really hope they include that in their next update.


----------



## BobMiles

listrahtes said:


> After testing "find back" I do think it can be helpful if I just want directions were to run but a track back function would be much more helpful if I want to follow the same route back.
> 
> I really hope they include that in their next update.


I agree, even though breadcrumb is basically track back, it would be nice to load old workouts as route. When hiking more than one day, you lose the breadcrumb with every new move...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PTBC

Enjoying the weather and getting out over the weekend

-Altitude flatlined about 15mins into a 1hr run and stayed at same value for rest of the runm first time thats happened for me, custom sport mode with automatic set for alti/baro
-15km hike using Glonass and it wasn't great, offset issue still a problem
-Do not disturb works well and is well implemented, ok that was the movies, but air-conditioned theater can be a nice break


----------



## Unperson

BobMiles said:


> I agree, even though breadcrumb is basically track back, it would be nice to load old workouts as route. When hiking more than one day, you lose the breadcrumb with every new move...


What would be really cool is to have an option to store a breadcrumb trail as a route on the watch. That way you can follow some trail, save the track and end the move, have lunch/dinner/three week camp/whatever and then use that stored breadcrumb to track back.

I've added this to surveys from Suunto but I haven't seen them talking about it yet. IMHO this would be a great feature that's totally possible within this watch. I'll suggest it again when next I open up a ticket at Suunto to ask, again, about the missing distance as a target and HR zones.


----------



## sb029111

marcomueller said:


> Is someone noticed that the GPS accuracy has come worsed since the last update?


I took a short (.9 miles) ride yesterday, and for me, the GPS accuracy could not be better. I set a reference altitude about a week or so ago, and spot checking along this route was within 3 or 4 feet for the entire ride. The tracks are more or less spot on, and I'm more than pleased with this performance.

For comparison, I also had a Garmin Edge 820 Explore on my bike during this ride, and along with the altitude being all wonked out, the tracks show a lot more deviation than the Suunto track. I have loaded both into MYGPSFiles, and you can see for yourself.

MyGPSFiles

I think the Suunto outshines the Garmin pretty much here.


----------



## zvojan

sb029111 said:


> I took a short (.9 miles) ride yesterday, and for me, the GPS accuracy could not be better. I set a reference altitude about a week or so ago, and spot checking along this route was within 3 or 4 feet for the entire ride. The tracks are more or less spot on, and I'm more than pleased with this performance.
> 
> For comparison, I also had a Garmin Edge 820 Explore on my bike during this ride, and along with the altitude being all wonked out, the tracks show a lot more deviation than the Suunto track. I have loaded both into MYGPSFiles, and you can see for yourself.
> 
> MyGPSFiles
> 
> I think the Suunto outshines the Garmin pretty much here.


Again. Gps accurancy is very good in clear sky for me too (deviation max 7m in picture below). but.......in dense forest story is totally different


----------



## BobMiles

Unperson said:


> What would be really cool is to have an option to store a breadcrumb trail as a route on the watch. That way you can follow some trail, save the track and end the move, have lunch/dinner/three week camp/whatever and then use that stored breadcrumb to track back.
> 
> I've added this to surveys from Suunto but I haven't seen them talking about it yet. IMHO this would be a great feature that's totally possible within this watch. I'll suggest it again when next I open up a ticket at Suunto to ask, again, about the missing distance as a target and HR zones.


That's the way it works for the Ambit3 series,where you can select any move stored on the device as route. 
It would be cool to tag moves on the watch as route and then have it added to the route library automatically... But now I start dreaming 

Anyways, my Spartan is performing well at the moment. Had some long activities with the new firmware and no issues so far!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paul1928

iridium7777 said:


> people love to rag on Garmin for accuracy here


...and the non-anecdotal data tends to support said ragging: GPS Accuracy of Garmin, Polar, and other Running Watches - Fellrnr.com, Running tips


----------



## IronP

Guys....bad news....while riding today, my brand new ssu stealth stop working from nothing and went it to the watch face...i immediately started another ride workout and the gps took ages to fix again!
No words for this s****....I am 4 days from another ironman and fews like that i will have trouble again during the competition!


----------



## BobMiles

IronP said:


> Guys....bad news....while riding today, my brand new ssu stealth stop working from nothing and went it to the watch face...i immediately started another ride workout and the gps took ages to fix again!
> No words for this s****....I am 4 days from another ironman and fews like that i will have trouble again during the competition!


That's really bad news!!! How many moves have you performed since the update?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

IronP said:


> Guys....bad news....while riding today, my brand new ssu stealth stop working from nothing and went it to the watch face...i immediately started another ride workout and the gps took ages to fix again!
> No words for this s****....I am 4 days from another ironman and fews like that i will have trouble again during the competition!


And that was on the most recent firmware 1.9.36? Not good...


----------



## cerzet

IronP said:


> No words for this s****....I am 4 days from another ironman and fews like that i will have trouble again during the competition!


Crashing is certainly no good for an Ironman. You could get an Ambit Sport for 200€, a V800 for 300€ or a 735XT/920XT for 350€. If you're in EU, Wiggle has next-day shipping you can trust IMHO. These might be available for the same price in local shops also.

I'm racing in August and will certainly use my V800, not the Spartan.


----------



## IronP

Hello guys,
Since the last update, I did a lot of workouts, including indoor ones and outdoors and no problem....now exactly some days before the race the s**** happens again!!
I had the same problem with my other ssu black back in november last year, during an ironman competition...


----------



## martowl

Used my Ultra for a 50 mile race this weekend. Had HR belt and Stryd connected (Stryd as footpod not powerpod). At 30 miles was not sure the battery would hold up on best so switched to good GPS fix. No problems no crashes other than HR stopped working 4h in probably due to very dry conditions and me not sweating enough.

bradolwin's 14:06 h Trail running Move

Since the last update plenty of moves and no crashes for me. I will be doing some long runs and will let you know how performance is.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

martowl said:


> No problems no crashes other than HR stopped working 4h .....


Hasn't this been noted before as a bug?


----------



## IronP

Yes, the problem with the hr stopping is known since the release of the ssu back in august last year. I had as well this kind of problem in some workouts and i used to de-atach the hr sensor and re-atach it again and the hr signal comes back in the watch.


----------



## borgelkranz

sb029111 said:


> I took a short (.9 miles) ride yesterday, and for me, the GPS accuracy could not be better. I set a reference altitude about a week or so ago, and spot checking along this route was within 3 or 4 feet for the entire ride. The tracks are more or less spot on, and I'm more than pleased with this performance.
> 
> For comparison, I also had a Garmin Edge 820 Explore on my bike during this ride, and along with the altitude being all wonked out, the tracks show a lot more deviation than the Suunto track. I have loaded both into MYGPSFiles, and you can see for yourself.
> 
> MyGPSFiles
> 
> I think the Suunto outshines the Garmin pretty much here.


Comparison1 between Forerunne 230, Ambit2R, and Spartan Ultra.
Comparison2 between Ambit2R and Spartan Ulta.

I'd say, it depends. In both comparisons, all recordings are from the same move, that is at the same time, in the same place.

The SSU was paired with the STRYD Summit as footpod for gathering pace. Sadly, the calibration against GPS the SSU automatically does, impairs the STRYD's accuracy... o|


----------



## martowl

Philip Onayeti said:


> Hasn't this been noted before as a bug?


It has not happened to me before


----------



## scott_hk

Hi everyone,

I'm a new SSU user and new forum member. Using SSU with the latest firmware. My first short run was 'out and return', but my altitude went from +14.0m (start) down to +7.0m (finish). Actually was running all on reclaimed flat land next to the ocean, so +7.0m is probably about right, maybe even less. Extract from Movescount below. I wonder if any experienced users can tell me if this is usual, and if so, if there is a workaround?


----------



## buenosbias

scott_hk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new SSU user and new forum member. Using SSU with the latest firmware. My first short run was 'out and return', but my altitude went from +14.0m (start) down to +7.0m (finish). Actually was running all on reclaimed flat land next to the ocean, so +7.0m is probably about right, maybe even less. Extract from Movescount below. I wonder if any experienced users can tell me if this is usual, and if so, if there is a workaround?


Hi scott_hk, your altitude graph looks like the "altitude spikes bug", which has been discussed here several times, and which I in particular find quite annoying. Let's hope that Suunto fixes it soon.


----------



## scott_hk

buenosbias said:


> Hi scott_hk, your altitude graph looks like the "altitude spikes bug", which has been discussed here several times, and which I in particular find quite annoying. Let's hope that Suunto fixes it soon.


Thank you, buenosbias, for replying. Yes I did see some of those posts after I'd posted my graph. Looks like a fix is quite sorely needed.


----------



## sb029111

buenosbias said:


> Hi scott_hk, your altitude graph looks like the "altitude spikes bug", which has been discussed here several times, and which I in particular find quite annoying. Let's hope that Suunto fixes it soon.


Hi Scott_HK, I would also imagine that setting the altitute reference with a known altitude, and not using "Auto" when doing an outside run would help with your problem. I set my reference altitude over a week ago, and the other day went for a bike ride, and the altitute numbers were within 3 or 4 feet during the entire ride. I don't use "auto" for any altitude settings, helps a lot.

http://www.movescount.com/moves/move163280152


----------



## scott_hk

sb029111 said:


> Hi Scott_HK, I would also imagine that setting the altitute reference with a known altitude, and not using "Auto" when doing an outside run would help with your problem. I set my reference altitude over a week ago, and the other day went for a bike ride, and the altitute numbers were within 3 or 4 feet during the entire ride. I don't use "auto" for any altitude settings, helps a lot.


Thank you! I will try this.


----------



## borgelkranz

I did another comparison between the SSU and the Ambit2R. This time I had GLONASS enabled in the SSU.

And yes, there is something wrong with altitude. And its worse than before the update. Two examples from roundcourses that show, that should show a regular elevation profile.

Here there seems to be an altitude offset:







But at least there is a pattern.

And here there is no regularity in altitude at all. One round is 2km and I did 5. The track is flat:








The first move was done in the predefined *Power *sportsmode, the second in the predefiend* Interval *sports mode. Both were configured for *Altimeter*.


----------



## cerzet

So how did it go?



IronP said:


> Guys....bad news....while riding today, my brand new ssu stealth stop working from nothing and went it to the watch face...i immediately started another ride workout and the gps took ages to fix again!
> No words for this s****....I am 4 days from another ironman and fews like that i will have trouble again during the competition!


----------



## BobMiles

My spartan is still performing well since the update. Still snappy and no crashes.. IronP how was your experience? 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

Hello guys,
so....the ssu worked for the entire race this time, but i did't touch it during the race (like changing displays), i didn't use the route navigation (which could be very helpful due to the altimeter graph), but i used the auto-laps for the 3 disciplines.
For what concerns the battery consumption, i chose to use "best gps (no glonass)" for the swim and run and "good gps" for the bike, so i finished the race (10h40m) with some spare battery (23%).
For the results....the swim report was just terrible! It reported 6.5k (should be 3.8k)....but bike and run, perfect!
The auto-lap while in triathlon mode has a bug on the run split, it gives you the km/h instead of running pace!
As a matter of facts....i checked all the watches that the other athletes (we were 3500) were using and must say....i was the only one nuts using a ssu!!! I saw two guys with an ambit2....some guys using the polar v800...but i would say 98%, were using garmin! The one on top of the count-list is the garmin 935....followed by the older ones 920 and 910.
I own two ssu but i am really not trusting this watches for a serious competition....you just never know if the ...... "bug" will happen again or not...


----------



## BobMiles

IronP said:


> Hello guys,
> so....the ssu worked for the entire race this time, but i did't touch it during the race (like changing displays), i didn't use the route navigation (which could be very helpful due to the altimeter graph), but i used the auto-laps for the 3 disciplines.
> For what concerns the battery consumption, i chose to use "best gps (no glonass)" for the swim and run and "good gps" for the bike, so i finished the race (10h40m) with some spare battery (23%).
> For the results....the swim report was just terrible! It reported 6.5k (should be 3.8k)....but bike and run, perfect!
> The auto-lap while in triathlon mode has a bug on the run split, it gives you the km/h instead of running pace!
> As a matter of facts....i checked all the watches that the other athletes (we were 3500) were using and must say....i was the only one nuts using a ssu!!! I saw two guys with an ambit2....some guys using the polar v800...but i would say 98%, were using garmin! The one on top of the count-list is the garmin 935....followed by the older ones 920 and 910.
> I own two ssu but i am really not trusting this watches for a serious competition....you just never know if the ...... "bug" will happen again or not...


The swim recording is quite random, I agree! 
The fact that everybody uses Garmin is rather a result of their strong marketing I guess... I don't know if I would trust the spartan in an ironman yet, but I think it is on a good way. I'll use it for a triathlon next week and will report back.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerardlc

Hi guys, with the last update I'm getting some weird results on my kcal info look at this:









This is not correct right? 6,21km = 499kcal? Is this possible?


----------



## Jaka83

Why would that be wrong gerardic? When I go cycling and do a 2h cycling move I burn about 1500 kcal with an average heart rate of 150 bpm. I think your reading is OK, but nor you or me have anything to compare your data with.
I did a quick look at the previous moves I did with an Ambit on the same route and the energy consumption is in the ballpark of 1300-1600 kcal for around 2 hours of cycling for me (I weigh around 75 kg).


----------



## gerardlc

Jaka83 said:


> Why would that be wrong gerardic? When I go cycling and do a 2h cycling move I burn about 1500 kcal with an average heart rate of 150 bpm. I think your reading is OK, but nor you or me have anything to compare your data with.
> I did a quick look at the previous moves I did with an Ambit on the same route and the energy consumption is in the ballpark of 1300-1600 kcal for around 2 hours of cycling for me (I weigh around 75 kg).


I was thinking about hcal errors because Strava app connected with the suunto HR band gave me 200 kcal where suunto spartan ultra is telling me i've bournt 499kcal.

So I guess that suunto is working correctly then?


----------



## Jaka83

Who knows, it's an estimate however you look at it. I'm just saying that my readings of energy consumption haven't drastically changed since the update and are comparable with my old Ambit.
I'm positive Strava uses a different algorithm to calculate calories burnt and like I said, who knows which platform is closer to the real consumption - it's a guideline, not a medical grade instrument.


----------



## PTBC

Jaka83 said:


> Who knows, it's an estimate however you look at it. I'm just saying that my readings of energy consumption haven't drastically changed since the update and are comparable with my old Ambit.
> I'm positive Strava uses a different algorithm to calculate calories burnt and like I said, who knows which platform is closer to the real consumption - it's a guideline, not a medical grade instrument.


Did a 14km hike the other day, inter river area so in and and out of the canyons and back so 4x300m plus ascents, a couple were steep stairs and the calorie estimate was 190 which seemed a little stingy, certainly felt like more


----------



## Jaka83

Looks OK on my end. Could be that your strap doesn't work well.


----------



## rotia

In swim... Does anybody notice a bug when you make a intervals?, with the older fw, after 5-10 seconds the interval distance reset to Zero, now it still works but the interval remains in distance. You don't know the time that you are resting if you don't remember the time when you finished the previous interval


----------



## Unperson

Calorie counts seem heavily dependent on HR data. I never wear the HR strap when we go hiking and then I get really low calorie counts as well. Maybe Suunto works with resting HR estimates when there is no HR data available ;-)


----------



## Jaka83

Unperson said:


> Calorie counts seem heavily dependent on HR data. I never wear the HR strap when we go hiking and then I get really low calorie counts as well. Maybe Suunto works with resting HR estimates when there is no HR data available ;-)


Or maybe it uses the estimate calculated from steps like in the daily summary for steps/calories. But I think gerardic was using a strap for cycling since he has HR data on his move ... or maybe it was the wrist HR model.


----------



## Christian Schwarz

I see on Jaka83s Screenshot the weather conditions... how is that possible? Did I miss something?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

You edit the move and set the weather


----------



## Christian Schwarz

Nice, thanks


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bulletcatcher

HELP！
after this update,I found my battery-consumeing is kind of wierd.full charge then tomorrow noon,it droped to 10%.was the battery dead?
I can't figure out a way to heal it now.


----------



## Egika

bulletcatcher said:


> HELP！
> after this update,I found my battery-consumeing is kind of wierd.full charge then tomorrow noon,it droped to 10%.was the battery dead?
> I can't figure out a way to heal it now.


Give it a full charge /discharge cycle and see if things improve.
I suppose you have checked the obvious like backlight on etc..


----------



## bulletcatcher

Egika said:


> Give it a full charge /discharge cycle and see if things improve.
> I suppose you have checked the obvious like backlight on etc..


Thank you! after full charge,battery still dropping.I will sent to repair it.


----------



## IronP

bulletcatcher said:


> Thank you! after full charge,battery still dropping.I will sent to repair it.


Before sending it, try a "force update", perhaps your watch just needs an update refresh. Suunto support will anyway ask you to do it before sending.
cheers.


----------



## PTBC

Unperson said:


> Calorie counts seem heavily dependent on HR data. I never wear the HR strap when we go hiking and then I get really low calorie counts as well. Maybe Suunto works with resting HR estimates when there is no HR data available ;-)


Yes my original hike was without HR, assumed it was just the algorithm not taking account of no HR properly, did a hike this weekend that has about 300m ascent in first 3km, used HR and calories were over 2,000


----------



## bulletcatcher

IronP said:


> Before sending it, try a "force update", perhaps your watch just needs an update refresh. Suunto support will anyway ask you to do it before sending.
> cheers.


Follow your kind reminder,I tried force update,problem still there.already sent it to repair.I remmembered one day night when charging ,i falled into sleep,maybe that extra few hours charge caused this situation.They may change a battery.


----------



## IronP

BobMiles said:


> The swim recording is quite random, I agree!
> The fact that everybody uses Garmin is rather a result of their strong marketing I guess... I don't know if I would trust the spartan in an ironman yet, but I think it is on a good way. I'll use it for a triathlon next week and will report back.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


how was it? Anything to share? Thanks


----------



## newtonfb

Looks like suunto updated navigation into the spartan finally...if im reading correctly? Im still on the fence of buying one. Can someone tell me if the POI navigation feature calculates distance "how a crow flys" (like the ambit 3) or if it actually takes the imported route and gives you the actual distance left?


----------



## BobMiles

IronP said:


> how was it? Anything to share? Thanks


Not yet, triathlon is on Saturday! I'll let you know!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BobMiles

IronP said:


> how was it? Anything to share? Thanks


So now my experience with the SSU. 
Yesterday I participated in an Olympic distance triathlon. 
I set up a custom triathlon mode on the watch and found some flaws with the data fields: Duration of previous activity shows the transition, not the previous sport mode. I know for the spartan the transition is actually the last sport mode, but it should be different in triathlon mode. 
There is no average pace for the current activity.

However, I decided to use the watch in the race and it performed quite well, apart from the altitude tracking. GPS reception was consistent, the race had a number of laps and the tracks are good. 
Swim tracking was surprisingly good as well. 
Another bug is, that the color ring which shows the target duration disappears after the first sport mode.

The only real letdown was the altitude. I've set the watch to baro in swim, to alti in bike and to automatic in run mode. Neither of the last two modes recorded the height properly. I fixed the altitude data with strava, but still it is not cool.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

BobMiles said:


> The only real letdown was the altitude. I've set the watch to baro in swim, to alti in bike and to automatic in run mode. Neither of the last two modes recorded the height properly. I fixed the altitude data with strava, but still it is not cool.


Same for me with the previous firmware. The altitude just slowly decreased on a very hilly course. Did part of the bike ride again after the race and it recorded fine that time.
Ticket at Suunto customer support is still open...


----------



## BobMiles

Egika said:


> Same for me with the previous firmware. The altitude just slowly decreased on a very hilly course. Did part of the bike ride again after the race and it recorded fine that time.
> Ticket at Suunto customer support is still open...


I opened a ticket as well. I had this problem with the bike mode once, but it was gone after I deleted it and set it up again. 
I set the triathlon mode the day before the race, so that can't be the solution this time. Somehow they messed up their configuration I guess.

Still a way to go for suunto...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IronP

Incredible...August is almost there, so we have a 1 year old watch, that is still not really finished and start to be outdated!
Shame on you Suunto!


----------



## Egika

Why is it outdated and not finished? I just bought the copper model. it is super sleek and does what it is advertised to do. There still seems to be the altitude bug in triathlon mode in at least the last two firmware versions. But otherwise it is an incredible watch that I love to wear daily in the office, in the field and in the pool


----------



## sb029111

Egika said:


> Why is it outdated and not finished? I just bought the copper model. it is super sleek and does what it is advertised to do. There still seems to be the altitude bug in triathlon mode in at least the last two firmware versions. But otherwise it is an incredible watch that I love to wear daily in the office, in the field and in the pool


I have to agree with Egika, I have just gone back to the Spartan Sport WHR after dealing with a Fenix 5's inaccuracy, and "quirks". Yes, the Spartan series does have a couple of bugs, (altitude, I believe is one, although before I sold the SSU, I had tracks that were within 4 feet of true elevation), this watch is much more accurate in terms of the data that it produces, and oh, the data. I LOVE Movescount, nothing that I have found gives that level of data. The only thing I could ask for is sleep tracking, and it would be perfect for me.


----------



## IronP

Don't get me wrong guys...i own 2 ssu and i like them, however there are still a lot to be done...the big bug that the watch stops during an activity to me is still not solved! Many other little bugs as reported above and the battery life that is way far from what suunto promisses (18h in gps 1s sampling)...
And for what concerns the "outdated"....the 935 is much thinner than the ssu and have more sensors inside.


----------



## wydim

sb029111 said:


> I have to agree with Egika, I have just gone back to the Spartan Sport WHR after dealing with a Fenix 5's inaccuracy, and "quirks". Yes, the Spartan series does have a couple of bugs, (altitude, I believe is one, although before I sold the SSU, I had tracks that were within 4 feet of true elevation), this watch is much more accurate in terms of the data that it produces, and oh, the data. I LOVE Movescount, nothing that I have found gives that level of data. The only thing I could ask for is sleep tracking, and it would be perfect for me.


if you think movescount has data, you should check out the STRAVISTIX extension for Strava, especially the Multi-sport Fitness Trend, now that's useful data. Fitness, fatigue and form in a single graph. For those really looking at their long term fitness, fatigue monitoring and periodization, it's the best. The Training Load Trend in movescount is so basic and useless when compared to STRAVISTIX. And to think that only 1 guy created Stravistix (working on it part-time) and is still improving it.... seriously, check it out (I'm talking to you IronP, BobMiles, Cerzet, Martowl, and maybe others....)


----------



## martowl

wydim said:


> if you think movescount has data, you should check out the STRAVISTIX extension for Strava, especially the Multi-sport Fitness Trend, now that's useful data. Fitness, fatigue and form in a single graph. For those really looking at their long term fitness, fatigue monitoring and periodization, it's the best. The Training Load Trend in movescount is so basic and useless when compared to STRAVISTIX. And to think that only 1 guy created Stravistix (working on it part-time) and is still improving it.... seriously, check it out (I'm talking to you IronP, BobMiles, Cerzet, Martowl, and maybe others....)


I use a combination of Training Peaks and rubiTrack to log my fatigue and training. I don't like Strava as I does not report real time pace but fake pace with the stops removed. It does not handle power well either, while both TP and rubi does. With that, I am in agreement and have told Suunto more than once that they should either partner or step up their training and fatigue reporting.


----------



## gousias

I don't think we'll see any newer firmware soon. In fact no newer features. Probably the guys there are satisfied. I wonder where is the philosophy of continuous improvement? So look on now for Spartan 2? Maybe that's where it hides!


----------



## bruceames

gousias said:


> I don't think we'll see any newer firmware soon. In fact no newer features. Probably the guys there are satisfied. I wonder where is the philosophy of continuous improvement? So look on now for Spartan 2? Maybe that's where it hides!


Come on, it's only been 6 weeks since the last update, what makes you think there won't be any more?

We've seen feature updates on the A3P two years after it came out and well after the SSU came out.


----------



## sb029111

martowl said:


> I use a combination of Training Peaks and rubiTrack to log my fatigue and training. I don't like Strava as I does not report real time pace but fake pace with the stops removed. It does not handle power well either, while both TP and rubi does. With that, I am in agreement and have told Suunto more than once that they should either partner or step up their training and fatigue reporting.


I thought I'd give Rubitracks a try, as the SportTracks3 that I am/was using required me to reboot my MAC into a Parallels Windoze shell, and import there. While that was a nuisance, it was complete, and I have probably 3 or 4 years worth of data in ST3. I thought I'd give Rubitrack a try, downloaded it, spent about 2 hours inputting/importing/trying to figure out how to do things, and decided I needed to put it up for a while, and come back later.
What happened?
The freaking trial version, the version you get if you don't want to pay $40 up front, you CAN'T SAVE! That really crumbled my cookie, especially after I entered my equipment, figured out how to put in the locations that I go to, (gyms, tracks, and such), and to boot, I have 117 moves this year in Movescount, but Rubitrack saw fit to only import 22 of those moves.
Sorry, I guess if you have more time to play with it, and the extra $40 laying around, it MIGHT give more information than Movescount, or ST3, but it PO'd me off enough after all that work that I couldn't save it, and had to start over each time, I decided "File->Delete". I don't know if this is new or not, but I can see why it was a disappointment on the Apple Store downloads.


----------



## bruceames

I use Sportracks and Rubitrack, but mainly Sportracks. I have Parallels software on my Mac and paid full price for Rubitracks. But for me it's a little complicated to use, partly because I'm not very familiar with the Mac system. The program REALLY needs some kind of basic user manual, if not something more in-depth.


----------



## sb029111

bruceames said:


> I use Sportracks and Rubitrack, but mainly Sportracks. I have Parallels software on my Mac and paid full price for Rubitracks. But for me it's a little complicated to use, partly because I'm not very familiar with the Mac system. The program REALLY needs some kind of basic user manual, if not something more in-depth.


I agree, I'll keep playing with it, now that I know the limitations from the "git-go", and see. If it's as good as ST3, then I might bite, but I do need more time with it to see exactly what it can, and won't do.. Enjoy, that's the bottom line, right?


----------



## bruceames

sb029111 said:


> I agree, I'll keep playing with it, now that I know the limitations from the "git-go", and see. If it's as good as ST3, then I might bite, but I do need more time with it to see exactly what it can, and won't do.. Enjoy, that's the bottom line, right?


Rubitrack has more bells and whistles but it's not as user friendly. A nice advantage is that it stores your moves on the hard drive rather than the cloud. And with the A3P you could download directly from the watch to Rubitrack without having to connect to the internet. Don't know if they have updated the program to allow the same flexibility with the SSU, since I normally just port the moves over from MC instead.


----------



## martowl

sb029111 said:


> I thought I'd give Rubitracks a try, as the SportTracks3 that I am/was using required me to reboot my MAC into a Parallels Windoze shell, and import there. While that was a nuisance, it was complete, and I have probably 3 or 4 years worth of data in ST3. I thought I'd give Rubitrack a try, downloaded it, spent about 2 hours inputting/importing/trying to figure out how to do things, and decided I needed to put it up for a while, and come back later.
> What happened?
> The freaking trial version, the version you get if you don't want to pay $40 up front, you CAN'T SAVE! That really crumbled my cookie, especially after I entered my equipment, figured out how to put in the locations that I go to, (gyms, tracks, and such), and to boot, I have 117 moves this year in Movescount, but Rubitrack saw fit to only import 22 of those moves.
> Sorry, I guess if you have more time to play with it, and the extra $40 laying around, it MIGHT give more information than Movescount, or ST3, but it PO'd me off enough after all that work that I couldn't save it, and had to start over each time, I decided "File->Delete". I don't know if this is new or not, but I can see why it was a disappointment on the Apple Store downloads.


Contact rubiTrack support, they are very helpful, try your syncing again and make sure the sync preferences are set up to sync everything. I use rubiTrack extensively and like it very much.


----------



## mbo.

bruceames said:


> Rubitrack has more bells and whistles but it's not as user friendly. A nice advantage is that it stores your moves on the hard drive rather than the cloud. And with the A3P you could download directly from the watch to Rubitrack without having to connect to the internet. Don't know if they have updated the program to allow the same flexibility with the SSU, since I normally just port the moves over from MC instead.


I contacted RubiTrack support about the direct download from the SSU to the hard drive. Unfortunately, Suunto does not allow for direct download with the SSU. But synchronizing RubiTrack with Movescount is pretty easy.


----------



## ascender

gousias said:


> I don't think we'll see any newer firmware soon. In fact no newer features. Probably the guys there are satisfied. I wonder where is the philosophy of continuous improvement? So look on now for Spartan 2? Maybe that's where it hides!


I can't see them releasing an Ultra 2 for a while yet. With the other Spartan watches they've released they're clearly committed to the form factor and hardware so I think they'll want to concentrate on getting all the bugs ironed out.

Obviously they will be planning their next watches, but who knows what they will be at the moment given the state of the smart watch and fitness tracker industry. Interesting times ahead, but I firmly believe they'll continue to release updates for the foreseeable future for the Ultra.


----------



## sb029111

ascender said:


> I can't see them releasing an Ultra 2 for a while yet. With the other Spartan watches they've released they're clearly committed to the form factor and hardware so I think they'll want to concentrate on getting all the bugs ironed out.
> 
> Obviously they will be planning their next watches, but who knows what they will be at the moment given the state of the smart watch and fitness tracker industry. Interesting times ahead, but I firmly believe they'll continue to release updates for the foreseeable future for the Ultra.


I agree, for me, the Ultra is working fine, with a couple of features I'd like to see, which are totally software additions, (pair more than one pod, for instance), and I think they'll probably keep on tweaking on it for a while yet, considering the cost of introducing a totally new device, not counting the "gamble" factor involved. If anything, they might update the SSWHR to use a larger battery, but I think they may be able to tweak the firmware in it to make it a bit more efficient, but I think it would be the first to go.


----------



## Zirconn

I have a nasty feeling that current Startans don't have enough RAM for the Javascript + HTML engines Suunto is using, so we will see Spartan 2 way before we'd like to ...


----------



## johan6504

Zirconn said:


> I have a nasty feeling that current Startans don't have enough RAM for the Javascript + HTML engines Suunto is using, so we will see Spartan 2 way before we'd like to ...


Could be, but I leaning more towards badly implemented code, unstructured architecture and as a result memory leaks. My watch works fine until I start using too may features and it gets unstable. After re-flash it is stable for a week or two again...


----------



## Zirconn

Well, the memory leaks happen and are fixable. The fact that they won't allow graphs in custom modes speaks volume ...


----------



## borgelkranz

With this firmware I am experiencing strange behavior with the heart rate recorded by my Suunto Smart Sensor:

Before I start the move, the sensor is detected and displays the heart rate 
Once I started the move, heart rate is not displayed for several minutes 
Once it is shown, it sometimes shows astronomical values (> 230 BPM) 
Ironically, these values often occur during warming up or inbetween intervals that is, when I am not pushing myself. 
These Peaks lead to a very high recovery timeheart rate It often reports values 
In Movescount, these values sometimes are displayed, sometimes not. Recovery time stays high regardlessy... 

I don't think, that the problem is on the sensor side. I completly moisten the belt and even tried electrolyte gel. The sensor's battery is fresh also.

For the record, my maximal heart rate should be at around 192.

Is anyone else experience something like this?


----------



## d2i23

I did untill I changed the strap.



borgelkranz said:


> With this firmware I am experiencing strange behavior with the heart rate recorded by my Suunto Smart Sensor:
> 
> Before I start the move, the sensor is detected and displays the heart rate
> Once I started the move, heart rate is not displayed for several minutes
> Once it is shown, it sometimes shows astronomical values (> 230 BPM)
> Ironically, these values often occur during warming up or inbetween intervals that is, when I am not pushing myself.
> These Peaks lead to a very high recovery timeheart rate It often reports values
> In Movescount, these values sometimes are displayed, sometimes not. Recovery time stays high regardlessy...
> 
> I don't think, that the problem is on the sensor side. I completly moisten the belt and even tried electrolyte gel. The sensor's battery is fresh also.
> 
> For the record, my maximal heart rate should be at around 192.
> 
> Is anyone else experience something like this?


----------



## johan6504

Zirconn said:


> Well, the memory leaks happen and are fixable. The fact that they won't allow graphs in custom modes speaks volume ...


Yes, could be...


----------



## borgelkranz

d2i23 said:


> I did untill I changed the strap.


Which strap do you use now? Any advise?


----------



## Jaka83

borgelkranz said:


> With this firmware I am experiencing strange behavior with the heart rate recorded by my Suunto Smart Sensor:
> 
> Before I start the move, the sensor is detected and displays the heart rate
> Once I started the move, heart rate is not displayed for several minutes
> Once it is shown, it sometimes shows astronomical values (> 230 BPM)
> Ironically, these values often occur during warming up or inbetween intervals that is, when I am not pushing myself.
> These Peaks lead to a very high recovery timeheart rate It often reports values
> In Movescount, these values sometimes are displayed, sometimes not. Recovery time stays high regardlessy...
> 
> I don't think, that the problem is on the sensor side. I completly moisten the belt and even tried electrolyte gel. The sensor's battery is fresh also.
> 
> For the record, my maximal heart rate should be at around 192.
> 
> Is anyone else experience something like this?


I experienced something similar with the addition of "flatlining". Looks like I managed to fix the issue by unpairing the strap and pairing it again. Another friend had problems with flatlining at the start of an exercise or after a couple of hours and also fixed it with the same procedure - unpair and pair.


----------



## buenosbias

borgelkranz said:


> Is anyone else experience something like this?


I experienced similar anomalies with the Suunto Smart Sensor. They weren't connected with the watch's firmware, but with static charging between sensor and shirt. Often they dissappeared when I just lifted the shirt for some seconds. I never experienced anything like this with other sensors.

Now I'm using a Polar hr belt with my Suunto. I find it much more accurate and reliable. The only downside is that it doesn't seem to be caching and synching hr values in cases of connection loss, but that didn't ever matter.


----------



## d2i23

I didn't change the sensor, I just changed the strap. You know the elastic one. I just bought new one from suunto. Now my hr data is good.



borgelkranz said:


> Which strap do you use now? Any advise?


----------



## Philip Onayeti

The Smart sensor is no way as robust as the old one. Changed straps, batteries and even the sensor to keep up with failing data.


----------



## bruceames

The HR transmission does seem to be less reliable with the SSU than with the A3P. I have occasional issues, but nothing major so far. A lot of it could be that the SSU displays dropouts as __, whereas the A3P just displays the last known HR. I should check my FirstBeat software data to see what the error rate average has been for each watch, just out of curiosity. BTW, I change straps about every 6 months and wet the contacts slightly before each use. The only time I ever get crazy readings or a ton of dropouts is if either the battery or strap needs changing.


----------



## borgelkranz

Thanks all. I'll start with the unpairing/paring/battery procedure and see if it helps.


----------



## martowl

Philip Onayeti said:


> The Smart sensor is no way as robust as the old one. Changed straps, batteries and even the sensor to keep up with failing data.


I guess reliability is different for different folks. I have two smart sensors and have absolutely no issues except a few weeks ago, mine quit working 3h into a 5h race....turned out the battery in the sensor was dead. I had 20h 40 min reliable recording in my last race. I routinely use the strap in the gym and leave the watch in my locker and have no problems syncing with either my SSU or the Copper OHR version of the Spartans. There may be some bad sensors out there but my experience with the A3P, and both Spartans has been great. As Bruce does, I change straps every six months. Even with washing, the straps simply get either corroded where we cannot see them or simply lose conductivity. I find them fairly cheap online and usually not directly from Suunto.


----------



## BobMiles

I just had my first crash with the latest firmware... 
Guess I'll be fore flashing every month now... 
Hope there'll be an update soon!


----------



## XCJagge

You can test strap's conductivity/resistance with a multimeter. See 3 here Fixing Heart Rate Monitor Problems - Fellrnr.com, Running tips


----------



## d2i23

Thanks. Will try it on my old strap.


XCJagge said:


> You can test strap's conductivity/resistance with a multimeter. See 3 here Fixing Heart Rate Monitor Problems - Fellrnr.com, Running tips


----------



## BobMiles

I reflashed the firmware, two runs later it crashed again! I'm fed up with suunto! I am a patient person, but this is unbearable after one year!


----------



## NickSwe

I also had two recent crashes during activity (runs) with the latest firmware... quite annoying. Especially when being away from my computer at a training camp and every time I wanted to start a new exercise it took a couple of minutes to find GPS. Unfortunately the latest firmware seems to be as unreliable as the previous one. Let's hope the next firmware is more stable (also had some issues with altitude/elevation with this firmware).


----------



## BobMiles

NickSwe said:


> I also had two recent crashes during activity (runs) with the latest firmware... quite annoying. Especially when being away from my computer at a training camp and every time I wanted to start a new exercise it took a couple of minutes to find GPS. Unfortunately the latest firmware seems to be as unreliable as the previous one. Let's hope the next firmware is more stable (also had some issues with altitude/elevation with this firmware).


The GPS takes so long because with the crash (or restart) the SGEE is erased... 
I almost bricked my spartan today when suuntolink crashed during force firmware flash... 
I'm close to reverting to my A3P


----------



## PTBC

NickSwe said:


> I also had two recent crashes during activity (runs) with the latest firmware... quite annoying. Especially when being away from my computer at a training camp and every time I wanted to start a new exercise it took a couple of minutes to find GPS. Unfortunately the latest firmware seems to be as unreliable as the previous one. Let's hope the next firmware is more stable (also had some issues with altitude/elevation with this firmware).


I havent had any crashes, but issues with data drop out on altitude and HR since the last firmware upgrade. looking back at this thread there was discussion that given the time it took to come out that it was underwhelming feature wise, but that maybe it was a big bugfix release to set them up for development, seems to be more buggy than before so that theory is done. It seems they still have a bug issue with performance degrading over time due to some form of memory leak/resource issue. Hopefully there will be a 1 year since launch anniversary update in a couple of week, that would make it roughly 2 months since this update


----------



## BobMiles

To be honest I'm done with the logical theories about how suuntos developers work. They are not good at what they do and you can't expect much more than a disaster from them. 
I develop and debug software for engineering applications myself, and I know it's never easy. But damn get it straight after one year instead of half finished features that lack every single bit of common sense and engineering. 
There are so many one-liners missing from this software I don't even know where to start.


----------



## martowl

NickSwe said:


> I also had two recent crashes during activity (runs) with the latest firmware... quite annoying. Especially when being away from my computer at a training camp and every time I wanted to start a new exercise it took a couple of minutes to find GPS. Unfortunately the latest firmware seems to be as unreliable as the previous one. Let's hope the next firmware is more stable (also had some issues with altitude/elevation with this firmware).


I have been doing some long runs and not having any issues. I did have one crash on a short run that happened immediately after a notification was sent from my phone. I now turn off notifications any time I am running. That is the only crash I have had on this firmware. I have not forced a firmware update since that crash (some time ago) and I have completed a 20h race and two 8h events with no issues.


----------



## Jaka83

I haven't had any crashes with the last FW yet, but I've been having some HR belt issues. Hopefully a replacement sensor and/or belt will solve those - needs further testing. Will be gone 14 days for holidays and won't be doing much exercising with the watch, so September will be the month for "testing".


----------



## sb029111

FWIW, I found this today..

Updates for Suunto Spartan

UPCOMING SUUNTO SPARTAN PLANS 
Our focus this summer is to bring performance enhancements to the current Spartan solution. We are targeting to deliver some of these improvements by late summer/early autumn. Following this, we will be bringing a substantial, outdoor-focused release later in the autumn, currently scheduled for late October.

As we move forward, the cadence of our software updates will be once per quarter (approximately every three months). Updates will typically include both feature updates and performance improvements.

Interesting....


----------



## iridium7777

Let me paraphrase it:

The watch still lacks. We're out on our summer vacation and the next time we'll get back to you sometime in the fall. we have a pie in the sky target of fixing all of the jarring issues that should have been available a year ago sometime in late October, but you knowing us start planning for 2018.

outside of that, we're moving on to other things so we don't plan on doing many frequent updates after that and the single engineer, hans, that we have working on spartan SW will be moving on to new projects in the winter.



sb029111 said:


> FWIW, I found this today..
> 
> Updates for Suunto Spartan
> 
> UPCOMING SUUNTO SPARTAN PLANS
> Our focus this summer is to bring performance enhancements to the current Spartan solution. We are targeting to deliver some of these improvements by late summer/early autumn. Following this, we will be bringing a substantial, outdoor-focused release later in the autumn, currently scheduled for late October.
> 
> As we move forward, the cadence of our software updates will be once per quarter (approximately every three months). Updates will typically include both feature updates and performance improvements.
> 
> Interesting....


----------



## wydim

Jaka83 said:


> I haven't had any crashes with the last FW yet, but I've been having some HR belt issues. Hopefully a replacement sensor and/or belt will solve those - needs further testing. Will be gone 14 days for holidays and won't be doing much exercising with the watch, so September will be the month for "testing".


People, I don't own a Spartan, so don't take my opinion too seriously. But the last sentence of the quote is exactly what keeps me from getting one. ''September will be the month for testing''

I'm not paid to ''test'' Suunto's watches. In fact, if I get one, I'll be PAYING to use it, and I hope I could enjoy it without the fear it would crash, drop HR, not report altitude correctly or let me use a friggin' countdown timer. I don't want a watch that has to be tested/debugged.

I stopped following the developpement of the software for the Spartan some months ago. Now I see I didn't miss anything. I'll come back in November.


----------



## bruceames

wydim said:


> People, I don't own a Spartan, so don't take my opinion too seriously. But the last sentence of the quote is exactly what keeps me from getting one. ''September will be the month for testing''
> 
> I'm not paid to ''test'' Suunto's watches. In fact, if I get one, I'll be PAYING to use it, and I hope I could enjoy it without the fear it would crash, drop HR, not report altitude correctly or let me use a friggin' countdown timer. I don't want a watch that has to be tested/debugged.
> 
> I stopped following the developpement of the software for the Spartan some months ago. Now I see I didn't miss anything. I'll come back in November.


The SSU uses the same chest strap as the Ambit3, so if there is an issue with dropouts or whatever, it's going to be due to the strap, not the watch. And if for some reason there is a transmission issue, the belt stores the data and the issue will be obvious when you upload the move and see the HR data complete.


----------



## martowl

wydim said:


> People, I don't own a Spartan, so don't take my opinion too seriously. But the last sentence of the quote is exactly what keeps me from getting one. ''September will be the month for testing''
> 
> I'm not paid to ''test'' Suunto's watches. In fact, if I get one, I'll be PAYING to use it, and I hope I could enjoy it without the fear it would crash, drop HR, not report altitude correctly or let me use a friggin' countdown timer. I don't want a watch that has to be tested/debugged.
> 
> I stopped following the developpement of the software for the Spartan some months ago. Now I see I didn't miss anything. I'll come back in November.


Hey wydim...You at least know me from posting a long time ago. For me, no HR issues at all. I reported one but it turned out the battery in my sensor was dead. I have been using two different sensors and both are working perfectly. The longest was a 20h40 min 100k and recently 8-10h days on the weekends. No issues. Second, I am very happy and now have two Spartans, the SSU Stealth and the SSWHR Copper Edition. Both are working great. The only bugs I have are with the SSWHR where in Do not disturb mode it is supposed to not sleep and record HR all night, it still goes to sleep. The OHR is not perfect and probably not good with biking.

Advantages over Ambit: If you use the screensave (the screen goes off after 10s and is dark) on Good GPS fix (a 1sec fix, much better than the 5s fix on the Ambit IMHO) I think I can get nearly 40h of battery life! Using this setup for Best GPS fix I can get 18h. The SCREEN is amazing. My old eyes can easily read a 5 display screen with no glasses. I like the touch screen and use both buttons and screen. Light, much easier to wear than the Ambit especially for long outings. Texts from phone can be read in entirety. All of a planned workout is visible so you can see what you are supposed to do. Much easier to start a sport.

Issues or disadvantages: Still not up to Ambit functionality. Lacking complex workouts, sports customization is primitive, lacking notification of waypoints, lacking storm alarm, lacking weather indicator and no app functionality. (my understanding from Suunto statements and reps is that all of this will be coming to the Spartan plus sleep tracking (this summer/early fall) with the outdoor updates in October.

I am selling my A3P and depend on the Spartan. I do not yet think they have totally fixed the crash issue but it is much better. I have zero altitude issues and cannot see going back to my Ambit. If you are interested buy from a retailer that will let you return it. IMHO the Spartan is worth it.


----------



## SUPmission

BobMiles said:


> The GPS takes so long because with the crash (or restart) the SGEE is erased...
> I almost bricked my spartan today when suuntolink crashed during force firmware flash...
> I'm close to reverting to my A3P


Sad fact. I've been logging my paddle trainings with both simply due to the repeated crashes and battery unexpected drains fm Spartan. A3P on my board deck and Spartan on the wrist. A3P is still more worthy somehow. Still hopeful for a good SSU update. *FINGERSCROSSED

Wind it up ⌚now let it roll


----------



## borgelkranz

Jaka83 said:


> I haven't had any crashes with the last FW yet, but I've been having some HR belt issues. Hopefully a replacement sensor and/or belt will solve those - needs further testing. Will be gone 14 days for holidays and won't be doing much exercising with the watch, so September will be the month for "testing".


My HR belt issues were gone with a new strap. This matches with the reports of @d2i23 (#264), buenosbias (#268), and @bruceames (#271): if you experience problems, check the belt and/or the sensor.

Probably I washed the old strap way too frequently. The material really looked worn out compared to the new strap.


----------



## wydim

bruceames said:


> The SSU uses the same chest strap as the Ambit3, so if there is an issue with dropouts or whatever, it's going to be due to the strap, not the watch. And if for some reason there is a transmission issue, the belt stores the data and the issue will be obvious when you upload the move and see the HR data complete.


I was talking about the HR flatline bug after some hours into a move. Was this corrected ?


----------



## bruceames

wydim said:


> I was talking about the HR flatline bug after some hours into a move. Was this corrected ?


AFAIK, It's not a bug. If it flatlines, then something is wrong with the strap and/or how well it's receiving HR signals from your chest. The Ambit 3 gives you last known HR rather than a flatline, so I suspect that people are confusing the way the SSU displays dropouts, as a bug, since they are used to the way the A3 does it. But again, it's only AFAIK, maybe others are having issues with transmission from the strap during the later stages of a move. If so, they should check the move in MC to see if the data is complete. If that is the case, then it's a transmission issue (and probably a bug in the watch), otherwise it's obviously the strap.


----------



## wydim

martowl said:


> Hey wydim...You at least know me from posting a long time ago. For me, no HR issues at all. I reported one but it turned out the battery in my sensor was dead. I have been using two different sensors and both are working perfectly. The longest was a 20h40 min 100k and recently 8-10h days on the weekends. No issues. Second, I am very happy and now have two Spartans, the SSU Stealth and the SSWHR Copper Edition. Both are working great. The only bugs I have are with the SSWHR where in Do not disturb mode it is supposed to not sleep and record HR all night, it still goes to sleep. The OHR is not perfect and probably not good with biking.
> 
> Advantages over Ambit: If you use the screensave (the screen goes off after 10s and is dark) on Good GPS fix (a 1sec fix, much better than the 5s fix on the Ambit IMHO) I think I can get nearly 40h of battery life! Using this setup for Best GPS fix I can get 18h. The SCREEN is amazing. My old eyes can easily read a 5 display screen with no glasses. I like the touch screen and use both buttons and screen. Light, much easier to wear than the Ambit especially for long outings. Texts from phone can be read in entirety. All of a planned workout is visible so you can see what you are supposed to do. Much easier to start a sport.
> 
> Issues or disadvantages: Still not up to Ambit functionality. Lacking complex workouts, sports customization is primitive, lacking notification of waypoints, lacking storm alarm, lacking weather indicator and no app functionality. (my understanding from Suunto statements and reps is that all of this will be coming to the Spartan plus sleep tracking (this summer/early fall) with the outdoor updates in October.
> 
> I am selling my A3P and depend on the Spartan. I do not yet think they have totally fixed the crash issue but it is much better. I have zero altitude issues and cannot see going back to my Ambit. If you are interested buy from a retailer that will let you return it. IMHO the Spartan is worth it.


hi martowl,

I'm happy that you're happy with the Spartan. I guess the advantages that your listing are just not enough for me to justify an upgrade. If my A2 broke and I'd be forced have to buy a new watch, yes, I'd choose the Spartan Ultra over the Ambit3. But the upgrade is still to expensive for my taste and currently satisfied needs.

Also, a computer has already crashed on me numerous times. I'm also used to a smartphone crashing on me. But I've never experienced a watch crash on me. I hope to delay this from happening for the longest time possible.


----------



## BobMiles

bruceames said:


> AFAIK, It's not a bug. If it flatlines, then something is wrong with the strap and/or how well it's receiving HR signals from your chest. The Ambit 3 gives you last known HR rather than a flatline, so I suspect that people are confusing the way the SSU displays dropouts, as a bug, since they are used to the way the A3 does it. But again, it's only AFAIK, maybe others are having issues with transmission from the strap during the later stages of a move. If so, they should check the move in MC to see if the data is complete. If that is the case, then it's a transmission issue (and probably a bug in the watch), otherwise it's obviously the strap.


There has been a bug causing HR data to go flat after some time into the move. It has been fixed in some earlier firmware and I have never had the issue again.


----------



## Jaka83

OK, I've got two Suunto straps complete with sensors ... one I got with the watch about a year ago and one I bought two weeks ago (went with the blue strap + sensor). The salesman was reluctant to sell me one and told me to bring my old strap+sensor in for a replacement with no extra cost, but I didn't have it with me so I just bought a new one for me and another for a friend - BTW, the friend is having the same issue with HR data displaying a flat line of the last known value after some time during the exercise completely random.
I did a couple of hikes during my holidays and experienced the same behavior with the new strap as I did with the old one. It is completely random and sometimes happens after an hour, other times after four hours and sometimes it just works. The data in MC reflects that of the watch.
I explained my problem to the guy at the store and he was 100% sure it was the strap or sensor. But I can remember having the same issue a couple of FWs back and a FW update fixed it, now the issue is back with this latest FW.

And it can't be that the watch memory gets clogged as I don't do that much exercising as martowl or other members of the forum who don't have this issue.

I've also tried disconnecting and connecting the sensor on the strap when the flat line happens, but nothing cures the flatline except for a exercise stop and restart.


Other than this issue, the latest FW is OK - excellent altitude (fused alti) functionality, GPS has been good to excellent even in bad conditions.


----------



## PTBC

I have had numerous HR issues since the last upgrade, judging by the forum there does seem to have been more mentions of HR issues so I'm leaning towards it being a bug.
Latest one was this weekend when it just showed nothing the entire run, the watch generally seemed to be acting up and recorded 4.7k for a 5k race which is outside what I would expect, annoying as it would have been a new personal best, the track was off in numerous places including having me running through the middle of a lake. It's this sort of flaky behaviour that is the biggest frustration, you never know if it will work or not.
Ironically I returned from the race and my family gave me a milestone pod for my birthday which would have been handy earlier, will be interesting to see how it behaves with an extra sensor.

I'm also seeing weird compass behaviour again, I'll check it and it's out by 20 degrees or so, re-calibrate and it's OK for a while. Hopefully the next release, this week maybe?, will be a more solid effort, with more stability and some features, definitely haven't been too happy with 1.9.36 especially given the wait.


----------



## martowl

I agree given the number of reported issues there is something going on, probably a bug. Well, I should be honest here, my last move my HR flatlined for the last 2-3h out of 11.5h. Oops, turned out the battery was dead in the sensor, I could not get it to pair to my phone. So I grabbed a coin battery and popped it in. Paired, no HR signal, tried again, and again and again, and again..... Hmmmm, tried a new battery, inconsistent and would sometimes pair and sometimes not, start and stop recording.

Well, perhaps I should check WHAT battery belongs in the sensor. CR2032, which is the most common here in the US, apparently is not the right battery as the compartment says CR2025.... The right battery works great, no issues and my dropout was due to a dead battery. Anyway, my problems were due to my own ineptitude, not a problem with the sensor. The two batteries are very similar in size with the 2032 being just a tiny bit different. 

I have two Spartans paired to the same HR sensor and neither exhibits issues. Perhaps it is a combination of issues. I do not use autolap or auto pause, I do have notifications coming on the watch and I do often use Navigation so those don’t seem to affect my HR readings. I almost always run with a Stryd so I have two BT inputs coming into the watch.


----------



## Jaka83

I always have a spare CR2025 in my backpack. The issues in my case were the same with a brand new sensor - which BTW functioned perfectly during today's afternoon 2h bike ride - and also with the year old sensor that came with the watch (both sensors with their own strap).

During hiking I use a 7 field custom display setup (2 screens with 7 fields) together with navigation as I need to follow a certain route. Also I don't use any auto pause or auto lap features, I usually just manually pause the watch mid hike when I stop for a sandwich.
For cycling I'm using a default basic setup but I don't think the screen setup has anything to do with the HR issue.

They've fixed it once, I'm sure they'll be able to do it again.


----------



## pizzaslut

Wrong post.


----------



## martowl

wydim said:


> hi martowl,
> 
> I'm happy that you're happy with the Spartan. I guess the advantages that your listing are just not enough for me to justify an upgrade. If my A2 broke and I'd be forced have to buy a new watch, yes, I'd choose the Spartan Ultra over the Ambit3. But the upgrade is still to expensive for my taste and currently satisfied needs.
> 
> Also, a computer has already crashed on me numerous times. I'm also used to a smartphone crashing on me. But I've never experienced a watch crash on me. I hope to delay this from happening for the longest time possible.


Well, I wanted to be honest and I hope that you would be able to judge whether or not the Spartan was worth it.....check back in October!


----------



## gousias

There is a new update on Apple AppStore for Movescount app. Well... is it gonna come on this week?


----------



## PTBC

gousias said:


> There is a new update on Apple AppStore for Movescount app. Well... is it gonna come on this week?


Not yet, usually a Wednesday update I think, still maybe tomorrow, the Movescount update did make me hopeful


----------



## martowl

FYI Those with iPhones. iOS 11 beta is working with no issues AFIK with the latest app update. So don’t worry about updating and Spartan compatibility


----------



## Philip Onayeti

gousias said:


> There is a new update on Apple AppStore for Movescount app. Well... is it gonna come on this week?


I have not seen any improvement with the new app in terms of requirement to restart app or cycle BT to gain a connection. This is despite the update notes stating "this release includes a number of bug fixes and performance enhancements, including improved paring"


----------



## myhandle

Philip Onayeti said:


> I have not seen any improvement with the new app in terms of requirement to restart app or cycle BT to gain a connection. This is despite the update notes stating "this release includes a number of bug fixes and performance enhancements, including improved paring"


My sample of 1, using my old Moto X 2013/Lollipop phone : I installed the update this morning, recorded a run, synced to Movescount by establish new BT pairing in the app, and was then able to sync a second activity. Long may this continue. Got a big swim tomorrow and wanting that to sync smoothly once I have a data connection on the phone.


----------



## PTBC

You would have hoped that after a year they had tweaked the algorithms for outliers to the point they were reasonable, apparently though I manged to run at 472km/h at one point today, with a cadence of zero recorded


----------



## martowl

Philip Onayeti said:


> I have not seen any improvement with the new app in terms of requirement to restart app or cycle BT to gain a connection. This is despite the update notes stating "this release includes a number of bug fixes and performance enhancements, including improved paring"


Hmm, for me until the latest update I typically had to restart the app in iOS multiple times for any long runs. I have not had to do that a single time since updating so it is working very well for me. there is also a green line across the top of the app if you are not on the watch screen that shows syncing progress. My planned moves seem to be syncing now without a watch reboot as well.


----------



## d2i23

martowl said:


> FYI Those with iPhones. iOS 11 beta is working with no issues AFIK with the latest app update. So don't worry about updating and Spartan compatibility


Are you sure. I was on beta 9 and SGEE data was not getting updated. It was stuck on infinite loop. It is the same on GM.


----------



## PTBC

Another week and no new update


----------



## BobMiles

PTBC said:


> Another week and no new update


Yes. It's incredible they pulled this off. The stability fix is needed...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## jhonzatko

d2i23 said:


> Are you sure. I was on beta 9 and SGEE data was not getting updated. It was stuck on infinite loop. It is the same on GM.


The same for me. It doesn't work with the iOS11 at this time.


----------



## myhandle

myhandle said:


> My sample of 1, using my old Moto X 2013/Lollipop phone : I installed the update this morning, recorded a run, synced to Movescount by establish new BT pairing in the app, and was then able to sync a second activity. Long may this continue. Got a big swim tomorrow and wanting that to sync smoothly once I have a data connection on the phone.


So, the big swim synced without a repairing, as have 3 other moves since then, so I am pleased with the Android App update as regards syncing my moves.
The notifications are a bit hit and miss it seems, though that's not why I have the watch.


----------



## d2i23

d2i23 said:


> Are you sure. I was on beta 9 and SGEE data was not getting updated. It was stuck on infinite loop. It is the same on GM.





jhonzatko said:


> The same for me. It doesn't work with the iOS11 at this time.


It now works with the latest update (on 17/09)


----------



## martowl

d2i23 said:


> It now works with the latest update (on 17/09)


Interesting, my SSOHR was working with iOS11 GM but...when I tried the SSU it did not work. I only use the SSU on weekends so I did not know. Seems odd they are different. Both work with the latest update.


----------



## -Laurie-

zvojan, I totally agree with you. 

I have run with both Ambit3 Run and Spartan Ultra on the same wrist more than once. The Ambit3 Run has almost perfect tracking (roads and forests) on every run and the Spartan is very inconsistent, some times good, other times bad. It always struggles in tree-lined routes.

This probably is because of the antena position, but for me, that's not the point. It's £500+ watch for gods sake, it's main purpose is gps tracking. It should be better than a £180 gps watch in every way, and it ISN'T


----------



## -Laurie-

ascender said:


> Obviously they will be planning their next watches, but who knows what they will be at the moment given the state of the smart watch and fitness tracker industry. Interesting times ahead, but I firmly believe they'll continue to release updates for the foreseeable future for the Ultra.


Well, I hope they consider a seriously accurate gps watch. A better Ambit3, so to speak with antena hump and all. Something for serious sport enthusiasts, something that excels at one thing gps tracking!


----------



## bruceames

-Laurie- said:


> Well, I hope they consider a seriously accurate gps watch. A better Ambit3, so to speak with antena hump and all. Something for serious sport enthusiasts, something that excels at one thing gps tracking!


The Spartan Trainer just came out and it combines the GPS hump of the Ambit with the Spartan software. Not as high build quality as the the Ambits but it is a viable option for those wanting greater GPS accuracy with the latest models.


----------



## -Laurie-

bruceames said:


> The Spartan Trainer just came out and it combines the GPS hump of the Ambit with the Spartan software. Not as high build quality as the the Ambits but it is a viable option for those wanting greater GPS accuracy with the latest models.


Thanks for that info. I know the Spartan Trainer is out, but didn't know about the antena design. I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## Joakim Agren

bruceames said:


> The Spartan Trainer just came out and it combines the GPS hump of the Ambit with the Spartan software. Not as high build quality as the the Ambits but it is a viable option for those wanting greater GPS accuracy with the latest models.


It is worth noticing that the Spartan Trainer does not come with the SIRFstar V GPS chip it comes with the cheaper Mediatek one same as in the Garmin's.


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Joakim Agren said:


> It is worth noticing that the Spartan Trainer does not come with the SIRFstar V GPS chip it comes with the cheaper Mediatek one same as in the Garmin's.


Considering I can definitely appreciate the track difference in Ambit vs Spartan in my home ground territory, I will be interested to see how the Trainer performs against the Ambit when my wife's arrives next week.


----------



## BobMiles

So... Tomorrow will be the day... Maybe. Hopefully they won't pull one of their #suunto moves!

What will it be this time? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

BobMiles said:


> So... Tomorrow will be the day... Maybe. Hopefully they won't pull one of their #suunto moves!
> 
> What will it be this time?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


Word to the wise: Do remember that the rollout of new firmware is staggered now, not all at once... A bit of a lottery that way, but at least they don't crash their servers.


----------



## BobMiles

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Word to the wise: Do remember that the rollout of new firmware is staggered now, not all at once... A bit of a lottery that way, but at least they don't crash their servers.


I hope for a zip file, last time that worked great! Otherwise I'll get it a day later, after three months I can wait some more days 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaka83

I was under the impression that the update is due October 18th. I'm a bit bummed the updates will be coming in 3 month intervals from now on.
3 months is a lot of time and I do hope the firmwares will be thoroughly tested, with as little bugs as possible and feature rich (in that order of priority).


----------

